# show us your aluminium



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Jan 2011)

my new cx commuter, i love it


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jan 2011)

I have to confess 3 of my 4 bikes are steel, but here is my aluminium Ribble bought of Ebay the other week.


----------



## Muddyfox (9 Jan 2011)

My Toy .... Cannondale F5


----------



## jig-sore (9 Jan 2011)

CBoardman Team Ali...






and the winter bike is Ali as well. Saracen Tour 1...


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2011)

Very nice Shaun!

I don't think you've seen my Cannondale? I don't ride it much these days because it's gearing is a bit high for me on the local hills at my current weight.






I think good quality aluminium still has a lot to offer, though I would like to try riding good Ti and carbon fibre bikes one day.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2011)

My day to day commuter. Spesh Secteur Elite 2010 







Has now done near 7000 commuting miles.
Has needed new Bottom Bracket, new cassette, new chain, new middle chain ring (though changed the whole cranckset to 105). Have also changed the stock Tektro brakes to 105's. Oh yes, new wheels also...pair of RS20's. I work the beastie hard in all weathers.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2011)

Here is my Alloy workhorse.

Now sports a pannier......... argh.......






New 'rear end'..........


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jan 2011)

fossyant said:


> Here is my Alloy workhorse.
> 
> Now sports a pannier......... argh.......
> 
> ...


You like to be seen in the dark, don't you!


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> my new cx commuter, i love it



Thats a cracker............very nice !


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2011)

ColinJ said:


> You like to be seen in the dark, don't you!




Paranoid........... for good reason....... heh heh........


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2011)

fossyant said:


> Here is my Alloy workhorse.
> 
> Now sports a pannier......... argh.......
> 
> ...



Looks much better now



Will have to take a new pic of mine as it looks very different from the last one I posted-


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2011)

I do like the look of the Secteur's - Spesh have pushed this design with the hydro forming of tubes, very nice.

Alloy frames/components are often as good, if not better, than carbon, used correctly.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (9 Jan 2011)

My Planet X SL Team Alu 

It's been lightly tweaked since this pic was taken...


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jan 2011)

Aluminium is my material of choice -


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jan 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> Aluminium is my material of choice



Nice bike SJ - Campy rear wheel and Shimano front, isn't that a bit like mixing cross-ply and radials, is it safe?!! 



Cough, apologies for posting the largest photo in the world, hope ColinJ doesn't spot it, I know he's a bit touchy about that sort of thing!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice bike SJ - Campy rear wheel and Shimano front, isn't that a bit like mixing cross-ply and radials, is it safe?!!
> 
> Cough, apologies for posting the largest photo in the world, hope ColinJ doesn't spot it, I know he's a bit touchy about that sort of thing!


I _have_ spotted it, and it _is_ irritating me because I don't think Shaun has put the image caching back to what it was before he changed it for the Christmas decorations. That means that many times when I come back to threads with huge images in, my browser downloads them again - eventually! 

(I think I'll remind Shaun about the caching...)


----------



## subaqua (10 Jan 2011)

my daily ride. real comfy too


----------



## vorsprung (10 Jan 2011)

2004 Orbea Gavia Sport. Size XL (too big) Triple with 105. Upgraded with a different / stronger back wheel and a Brooks Swift
My summer commuter. Has been resting in the garage since September. It did do a wet Bryan Chapman Memorial 600km audax in 2006


----------



## jayonabike (10 Jan 2011)

My Secteur Comp, with 105 triple. Upgrades are : Fulcrum 3 wheels, Conti 4 season tyres, 105 brakes, 105 spd-sl pedals. I'm thinking of adding red bar tape for a splash of colour.

Jay


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jan 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Nice bike SJ - Campy rear wheel and Shimano front, isn't that a bit like mixing cross-ply and radials, is it safe?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cough, apologies for posting the largest photo in the world, hope ColinJ doesn't spot it, I know he's a bit touchy about that sort of thing!


I'm mainly a Campag man, but the wheel was only £40 from CRC during a sale and I like minimalist spoking on the front. The frame is Scandium main tubes, still going well after six years.

Apologies for the large photo, but it took me all my IT knowledge to get that one up. One day I'll get the hang of this lark.


----------



## Goldie (10 Jan 2011)

fossyant said:


> Here is my Alloy workhorse.
> 
> Now sports a pannier......... argh.......
> 
> ...



Sorry for the picture quote... I was going to ask if that was from Will's Wheels in Heaton Chapel but now the pictures are at full size I can see it is! I sort of knew they still built up bikes themselves - I guess they buy the frames in do they? Can you basically have what you want on it in terms of components?


----------



## lanternerouge (10 Jan 2011)

I see the Will's Wheels boys out and about al the time!

Here is my aluminium action to cheer me up.... it's now my only bike  after my other 2 got nicked.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2011)

Goldie said:


> Sorry for the picture quote... I was going to ask if that was from Will's Wheels in Heaton Chapel but now the pictures are at full size I can see it is! I sort of knew they still built up bikes themselves - I guess they buy the frames in do they? Can you basically have what you want on it in terms of components?



You can have exactly what you want on them, or just get a frame. The frames are pretty generic to lots of LBS's and then painted to order. This frame I have is the same as the Pearson Touche.


----------



## addictfreak (12 Jan 2011)

My winter ride. Bought it as my introduction to road bikes, and was certainly not disappointed.






Wheels have since been upgraded to Mavic Ksyrium Elites


----------



## Browser (16 Jan 2011)

Here was mine when new, Tifosi CK7 Classic, I'll have to clean it and put a new piccie up


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jan 2011)

carrera virtuosso

Bought for £250 new from a bike radar guy who wanted a bigger bike






carrera TDF

Sold subway 1 and added £10 to get a bike as a commuting hack


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2011)

Pimped it a bit....


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jan 2011)

My aluminium - pressed into service as a commuter again, as I bu66ered up my rear wheel on the Solo on Tuesday.  Didn't ride it much at all last year, apart from to crash it and take it on a day trip to Dunwich


----------



## DTD (31 Jan 2011)

My weekend/day off bike (Cannondale CAADX 105) I haven't got religion – but it is a CROSS bike (groan)


----------



## DTD (31 Jan 2011)

…and my commuter – Globe Roll 1 (didn't realise how boneshakery it was until I got the tractor-like Cannondale :-)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (31 Jan 2011)

fossyant said:


> Pimped it a bit....




how the hell do you get it so clean??!!


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> how the hell do you get it so clean??!!



Heh - Quick wash after dirty rides and regular Mr Sheen wipe down. PS Tyres, Chain ring, chain and sprocket are brand new - just replaced them (well tyres two weeks old).


----------



## Banjo (31 Jan 2011)

My 2009 Scott Speedster 105 triple. Which I am still in love with.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Feb 2011)

basically my summer road bike, which since this piccy was taken now sports a shimano 105 wheelset and some jazzier red/black bar tape. have done over 100 miles in a day several times on it.

below is my one and only mountain bike, which currently runs slicks and really needs a new drive train. nice bike to ride, and more than happy off road.

oddly, these are the only two of my five steeds which were bought new. that said, the road bike is a real trigger's broom, with only the handle bars and the frame remaining from the original purchase; whereas the mtb has had little more than replacement tyres and cables since purchase in 2001. should i ever need a regular commuting bike again, the slicked mtb would get a standard fork.


----------



## CAADHEAD (1 Feb 2011)

My race bike and winter/commuter.


----------



## hobo (2 Feb 2011)

Orbea tourer and Mongoose mtb


----------



## PeterD (2 Feb 2011)

On-One Scandal 7046 Alu frameset. Lightweight and fast XC bike.






">I've got this bike for sale in the Classified section if anyone is interested.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Feb 2011)

CAADHEAD said:


>




very very nice!!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Feb 2011)

CAADHEAD said:


>




very very FUGLY!!


----------



## CAADHEAD (4 Feb 2011)

Lol, FUGLY but necessary this time of year in the UK


----------



## Spork (4 Feb 2011)

Newbie posting up. Only had this a month and done about 15 miles. Still awaiting my lights to arrive and get my panniers:











Also got a Apollo mountain bike in the shed which weighs a tonne compared to this.


----------



## just jim (4 Feb 2011)

Nice 'n' shiny - happy cycling!


----------



## Banjo (4 Feb 2011)

Nice bike spork ,I am a big fan of Trek Hybrids. And the colour scheme goes well with the cat  

My Trek Valencia Hybrid gets used for everything .Commuting to work shopping camping etc etc.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Feb 2011)

Cheap and cheerful Giant Bowery, bought it a couple of years ago in a sale from Pearson's. Had been using bits of it on other bikes but during a day-off yeaterday decide to fettle it. BB was replaced under warranty, new headset in PX sale - forgot to check colour but the silver detailing is OK I rec. A530 pedals, Genesis seat post and saddle from the Day One. Campag Veloce brakes from old Cannondale, now finally retired. I've got it single speed as it's easier for the type of riding it gets used for - don't tell them fixed nutters...

I'd forgot how well it rides, for a cheapy.






Edit: picture resized, make it more CJ friendly!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Feb 2011)

And a brace of Islabikes...can't get him off that Rothan yet and onto the one with pedals!


----------



## 3narf (13 Feb 2011)

Not holding my breath for a 'show us your M4' thread, so here's my 2004 Stumpy FSR:


----------



## Sittingduck (13 Feb 2011)

Commuter bike and main road bike...






Oh and Spork - what have you been feeding that cat, to make it so big?!


----------



## repairtec (18 Feb 2011)

Aperitif said:


> My aluminium - pressed into service as a commuter again, as I bu66ered up my rear wheel on the Solo on Tuesday.  Didn't ride it much at all last year, apart from to crash it and take it on a day trip to Dunwich


----------



## repairtec (18 Feb 2011)

Nice bike, of course Veneto is none other than Orbea and I think they have direct links with Masaferri if thats how its spelt, I have a Veneto as well they are quite common in France. I think the Veneto name is classier than Orbea.


----------



## som3blok3 (28 Feb 2011)




----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Mar 2011)

som3blok3 said:


>


Nice atmospheric shot


----------



## Peter88 (2 Mar 2011)

My new mtb Fuji Nevada 1.0


----------



## gb155 (2 Mar 2011)

I have to join in here


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (24 Apr 2011)

my weekend bike


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Apr 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> my weekend bike
> 
> [attachment=3273:Saracen custom.jpg]



Now we get to see why you went for the Fulcrums rather than the Mavics. Very tarty


----------



## mcshroom (24 Apr 2011)

My Dawes Vantage, doing what it was designed to do on a tour in Scotland last month


----------



## HLaB (25 Apr 2011)

To add to the list, my sirrus (now turbofied)






and my Work horse the Ridgeback Velocity


----------



## Alessandro Petacchi (13 Jun 2011)

She's a bit scruffy but i still love her  .The Campag Daytona is still as crisp since the day i built the bike up about 10 years ago.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jun 2011)

Cannondale CAAD10 Dura-Ace





Focus Mares AX1.0


----------



## zigzag (13 Jun 2011)

that cannondale is well nice! are you going to race with it?


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Jun 2011)

zigzag said:


> that cannondale is well nice! are you going to race with it?


I wish I was fit enough to race! I'm a long way from doing her justice. Rides amazingly though 
I upgraded the stock RS80's for Kysrium SL's when I bought the bike too.


----------



## gb155 (14 Jun 2011)

zigzag said:


> that cannondale is well nice! are you going to race with it?



agreed

its uber porn


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> agreed
> 
> its uber porn


Cheers Gaz, I thought you might have gobe fir a CAAD10?


----------



## jugglingphil (17 Jun 2011)

This is my commuter. I'm not really sure the age.
It's taken a bit of getting used to the 52-42 gearing! The 12-27 cassette I put on the rear has helped a little.


----------



## Judderz (17 Jun 2011)

This is my Orbea, comfiest bike I have ever ridden, handles nice, suits me just fine.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Jun 2011)




----------



## Sonofpear (20 Jun 2011)

Judderz said:


> This is my Orbea, comfiest bike I have ever ridden, handles nice, suits me just fine.



Nice one judderz my fellow orbea rider


----------



## Sonofpear (20 Jun 2011)

my aluminium


----------



## mender (22 Jun 2011)

Hi All,

Just bought this - only done around 30 miles so far 

She's my first road bike for 28 years! I've had countless MTB's, Hybrids and Jalopies (sp?) since then...







Has anyone any idea what the frame is called? Or if the bike originally had a name? Would really appreciate any info...

Cheers, Mark


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Jun 2011)

Fondriest is the manufacturer, check them out HERE


----------



## Judderz (22 Jun 2011)

I miss my Fondriest....but still happy with my Orbea


----------



## italiafirenze (29 Jun 2011)




----------



## peppyuk (29 Jun 2011)

My two week old Cube. Commuting and fun riding currently, will get on some longer charity rides as I lose weight and get fitter.


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jul 2011)

Made a few changes to the CAAD10 so thought I'd update it on here;

In a nutshell, front mech is now DA, brakes are now DA, bars, stem and seatpost are now Ritchey WCS, carbon cages with red anodized bolts, red anodized KCNC valve caps, Kuota saddle pack and Bryton Rider35 computer mount and cadence sensor


----------



## Winnershsaint (11 Oct 2011)

My 2010 Cube Peloton after a wash!


----------



## tsddave (13 Oct 2011)

Heres my new Cannondale caad 8.
I think video is better than pictures though!

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqPhY3vKSjA[/media]


----------



## Chrissymx (23 Oct 2011)

Picked this up yesterday, following the advice of smokeysmoo. Only done about 30 mile on it so far but I am absolutely loving it :-)


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2011)

that is really nice looking bike Chrissy


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Oct 2011)

Spot on Chrissy, nice one 

FWIW I'd level the bars a bit and re-position the shifters, but you can get that sorted, (if you want to) when you have your first service done. If like me you don't use LBS's for servicing, ('free' or otherwise), then it's dead easy to do.

However, if you're happy after you've got some more miles under her then ignore all the above


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Oct 2011)

Chrissymx said:


>



Nice bike - tidy up that front room though, clutter all over the place!


----------



## Chrissymx (24 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone :-)




smokeysmoo said:


> Spot on Chrissy, nice one
> 
> FWIW I'd level the bars a bit and re-position the shifters, but you can get that sorted, (if you want to) when you have your first service done. If like me you don't use LBS's for servicing, ('free' or otherwise), then it's dead easy to do.
> 
> However, if you're happy after you've got some more miles under her then ignore all the above



Funny you say that because after about 15/20 miles i noticed my wrists started to ache. Maybe this has something to do with it, as the bars are much more level on my old one.

Will drop them down abit later and see how I get on.


----------



## rustychisel (25 Oct 2011)

here's another aluminium bike. Scandium alloy actually, back in the days when artisans welded bike frames.


----------



## Simba (25 Oct 2011)

I may as well post mine lol


----------



## MickL (25 Oct 2011)

Here is some images of my new Roadie brand new Carerra Virtuoso, picked it up last Tuesday, did one full commute and then come down with inner-ear infection


----------



## dan_bo (25 Oct 2011)

rustychisel said:


> here's another aluminium bike. Scandium alloy actually, back in the days when artisans welded bike frames.



Wikawikawikid.


----------



## Nearly there (26 Oct 2011)

MickL said:


> Here is some images of my new Roadie brand new Carerra Virtuoso, picked it up last Tuesday, did one full commute and then come down with inner-ear infection


I was looking at these yesterday looks nice in the flesh,how does it ride?


----------



## derrick (26 Oct 2011)

Here is some of my alloy.


----------



## RoadieT (26 Oct 2011)

Guess I will add mine. Finished building it last weekend and have done 100 miles so far, love it, my first road bike in 20 odd years!!!!
















Let me know what you think.

Tim


----------



## Simba (29 Oct 2011)

New bar tape on mine.


----------



## Breedon (29 Oct 2011)

Here's my Ribble Audax when it was new forgot how shiney it was i use this for commuting.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2011)

Now I do like the colour scheme Breedon.
They are popular bikes, I see a few of them on my London commute.
One chap I see regular can really shift on his.


----------



## al-fresco (2 Nov 2011)




----------



## gds58 (5 Nov 2011)

Here's my Cannondale CAAD5 R500 

It's a very lively bike to ride and is super stiff so it climbs quite well. I bought the frame secondhand although it was like new and all the other components were purchased separately and then built up by me. It's basically Shimano 105 other than the chainset which is an FSA (I really don't like the look of the newer Shimano chainsets).

After Christmas this will be relegated to being my winter bike and I'll be fitting some 'Crud Racer II's' to it as I'll be getting a new frame. I'm not sure whether to defect over to full carbon or stick with Aluminium though.

Graham


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Nov 2011)

Alloy frame, steel forks....carbon neutral!









[media]http://www.flickr.com/photos/35131329@N03/6331647383/in/photostream[/media]


----------



## gaz (12 Nov 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> Alloy frame, steel forks....carbon neutral!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to sell my Pearson Tocuhe now


----------



## sackville d (1 Jan 2012)

Heres my Gios A70, Time forks,Ultegra 10 speed gearing D Ace 7700 cranks. Campag Record headset, Chorus seatpin ,Rolls sofa. WCS stem Hope Pro3 on Open Sport.Twitchy but rather fast


----------



## wheres_my_beard (5 Jan 2012)

Here's mine:


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 Jan 2012)

wheres_my_beard said:


> Here's mine:


Would love one of these as job bike!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (5 Jan 2012)

What's a job bike?


----------



## Monkspeed (5 Jan 2012)

I've changed the stem and added a rack since this pic was taken.


----------



## subaqua (6 Jan 2012)

Chrissymx said:


> Picked this up yesterday, following the advice of smokeysmoo. Only done about 30 mile on it so far but I am absolutely loving it :-)


 that turbo traioner looks a bit flimsy


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Jan 2012)

Finished building this today, new frame, forks and headset, then transplanted everything off my Peugeot. Only problems were seatpost (27.2mm as opposed to 24mm on the Pug), front mech - needed a braze on instead of clamp type, and swopped the silver Shimano long reach calipers of the Peugeot for matching black Veloce ones.
Full Veloce black groupset, except front mech which is now Chorus, overkill for a commuter I know, but my LBS let me have a it brand new and boxed for £22, kerching!
Tyres are a temporary loan off the CAAD as not enough clearance for the 25's I had on the Pug, saving up now for some Gatorskins.
Not fitted all the lights yet as my brackets are too small due to the narrow seatpost of the Peugeot, grrr!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gaz (16 Jan 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Finished building this today, new frame, forks and headset, then transplanted everything off my Peugeot. Only problems were seatpost (27.2mm as opposed to 24mm on the Pug), front mech - needed a braze on instead of clamp type, and swopped the silver Shimano long reach calipers of the Peugeot for matching black Veloce ones.
> Full Veloce black groupset, except front mech which is now Chorus, overkill for a commuter I know, but my LBS let me have a it brand new and boxed for £22, kerching!
> Tyres are a temporary loan off the CAAD as not enough clearance for the 25's I had on the Pug, saving up now for some Gatorskins.
> Not fitted all the lights yet as my brackets are too small due to the narrow seatpost of the Peugeot, grrr!
> ...


oh my god. how tall are you? That frame looks massive and then you have loads of seat tube showing!


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Jan 2012)

gaz said:


> oh my god. how tall are you? That frame looks massive and then you have loads of seat tube showing!


Not that tall really, I'm only 6'5"


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Jan 2012)

I commute on a ribble winter, solid work horse, surprisingly nippy. Ive got 25 tyres on mine,


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jan 2012)

Surely you only need two tyres


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Jan 2012)

There marathon +'s too, but I'm using sks full mudguards.


----------



## lb81 (23 Jan 2012)

Here's mine, but soon to be replaced by a Steel Frame I think...


----------



## pally83 (3 Feb 2012)

Here's my Felt F85. Have now swapped the stem for a 90mm one.


----------



## gb155 (5 Feb 2012)

Nice Dude, real nice

Shame about the saddle tho 



smokeysmoo said:


> Finished building this today, new frame, forks and headset, then transplanted everything off my Peugeot. Only problems were seatpost (27.2mm as opposed to 24mm on the Pug), front mech - needed a braze on instead of clamp type, and swopped the silver Shimano long reach calipers of the Peugeot for matching black Veloce ones.
> Full Veloce black groupset, except front mech which is now Chorus, overkill for a commuter I know, but my LBS let me have a it brand new and boxed for £22, kerching!
> Tyres are a temporary loan off the CAAD as not enough clearance for the 25's I had on the Pug, saving up now for some Gatorskins.
> Not fitted all the lights yet as my brackets are too small due to the narrow seatpost of the Peugeot, grrr!
> ...


----------



## cyberknight (5 Feb 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Finished building this today, new frame, forks and headset, then transplanted everything off my Peugeot. Only problems were seatpost (27.2mm as opposed to 24mm on the Pug), front mech - needed a braze on instead of clamp type, and swopped the silver Shimano long reach calipers of the Peugeot for matching black Veloce ones.
> Full Veloce black groupset, except front mech which is now Chorus, overkill for a commuter I know, but my LBS let me have a it brand new and boxed for £22, kerching!
> Tyres are a temporary loan off the CAAD as not enough clearance for the 25's I had on the Pug, saving up now for some Gatorskins.
> Not fitted all the lights yet as my brackets are too small due to the narrow seatpost of the Peugeot, grrr!
> ...


 
Very nice!! can you get me some bargains like that?


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Feb 2012)

gb155 said:


> Nice Dude, real nice
> Shame about the saddle tho


Eh that's enough! Brooks saddles are ace 



cyberknight said:


> Very nice!! can you get me some bargains like that?


It makes a change me getting such a bargain, I'm usually the mug paying full whack for things that a week or two later get vastly reduced


----------



## gb155 (5 Feb 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Eh that's enough! Brooks saddles are ace
> 
> 
> It makes a change me getting such a bargain, I'm usually the mug paying full whack for things that a week or two later get vastly reduced


 

Ace, if you're an old, slow, man .......ohhhhhhhhh wait !!!!!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Feb 2012)

gb155 said:


> Ace, if you're an old, slow, man .......ohhhhhhhhh wait !!!!!!


----------



## migrantwing (7 Feb 2012)

Ghost Race 5000 (2011 model) Straight outta the box. Full Shimano 105 Black.

Apologies for the crappy pic/background. In the process of decorating, as you may see


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Feb 2012)

Finally managed to take some updated pics of the CAAD10 today.



Upgrades from standard;
DA Calipers, DA front mech, Ksyrium SL wheels, Sram Red cassette, KCNC jockey wheels, Stronglight CT2 chainrings, Ritchey WCS stem, bars & seatpost, Carbon cages & Conti GP4000s tyres.
Just got to get out there and ride her now


----------



## derrick (19 Feb 2012)

Updated with new wheels and tyres.


----------



## Alun (21 Feb 2012)

Novel use of a fireplace there, derrick!


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2012)

Alun said:


> Novel use of a fireplace there, derrick!


 
Better than having a fire in there eh !


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (27 Feb 2012)

My sig <


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (27 Feb 2012)




----------



## dave72 (29 Feb 2012)

right second time lucky as i posted in the wrong place
hi this is my alloy bike
this is how the frame was and all the bit and piece i have collected over the past 3-4 months




after i resprayed the frame pearlesent blue




and with the new yellow vinyls thank to new forest signs








all i have to do now is to laquer it and put it together
cheers dave


----------



## Linford (29 Feb 2012)

The vienetta shape on the RHS is when they squeeze the first billet through the tool for the first time and these tools sit in a massive 2500 tonne press, and the design isn't quite right (some bits flow faster than others, and they employ full time tool corrector to fettle the tools to run properly). The 3 profiles lined up in front are sections of the profiles sawn mid length. Most ally bits on bikes start life in this way (I think these are some sort of structural profiles though) It is like a giant playdough machine 

Well you said show us your ally


----------



## subaqua (29 Feb 2012)

i remember the hours spent sitting on standby waiting for tool fettlers to sort the dies out on extruders . happy times spent playing cards being paid just in case the Circuit breaker tripped on overload


----------



## Linford (29 Feb 2012)

subaqua said:


> i remember the hours spent sitting on standby waiting for tool fettlers to sort the dies out on extruders . happy times spent playing cards being paid just in case the Circuit breaker tripped on overload


 
They are juicy beasts for sure Massive hydraulics to squeeze the ally, massive hydraulics to hold the press together whilst the squeezing is taking place, massive great big heating elements to keep the billets at temp so they are soft and push easily and not break the dies. The circuit breakers must be monsters.


----------



## subaqua (29 Feb 2012)

Linford said:


> They are juicy beasts for sure Massive hydraulics to squeeze the ally, massive hydraulics to hold the press together whilst the squeezing is taking place, massive great big heating elements to keep the billets at temp so they are soft and push easily and not break the dies. The circuit breakers must be monsters.


 
1200 A per phase Air Circuit Breakers ACBs . unmotorised so a manual racking everytime you needed to operate.


----------



## ultraviolet (1 Mar 2012)

my daily work horse:






my other two bikes:









yes, i like Halfords bikes


----------



## sdr gb (6 Mar 2012)

My new ride: Cube Peloton Pro.


----------



## stumpy66 (6 Mar 2012)

sdr gb said:


> My new ride: Cube Peloton Pro.
> View attachment 7581


V. Nice


----------



## Simba (13 Mar 2012)

sdr gb said:


> My new ride: Cube Peloton Pro.
> View attachment 7581


 
Nice bike but doesn't that white bar tape get dirty easy? I just replaced my red tape back to black as it was covered in oil and dirt.


----------



## sdr gb (13 Mar 2012)

Simba said:


> Nice bike but doesn't that white bar tape get dirty easy? I just replaced my red tape back to black as it was covered in oil and dirt.


It seems to be staying clean okay, although I've only had it a week and done around 120 dry miles. When it does get dirty and starts looking untidy, I'll be swapping it for black.


----------



## accountantpete (14 Mar 2012)

The main road bike - it's going to get an 11spd upgrade this year as the 9spd prices are going through the roof.


----------



## GM (14 Mar 2012)

Very nice Pete! what's your verdict about Zonda wheels? thinking about upgrading to them myself.


----------



## Mikeoupe (14 Mar 2012)

This is the current version of my self build based on an Aly Moda Rondo frame that I picked up on ebay. The shocks are RockShox SID Race, wheels are American Classic's, Deore LX Crank and BB, it's currently configured as a 1x10 (10 speed XT / 40T e13 chainring) brakes are early Y2k 4 pot XT Hydraulics.


----------



## accountantpete (15 Mar 2012)

thegreenman said:


> Very nice Pete! what's your verdict about Zonda wheels? thinking about upgrading to them myself.


 
I like them - mine are 2008 so a new pair should be that much lighter.

Good bits - great hubs(ball & cone), no spoke holes in the upper rim, components really well made.

Bad bits - the spokes are a tad lightweight so you need to be handy with a spoke key to do the occasional bit of truing and also as a consequence they are not the stiffest pair of wheels if you are heavy and like to put the hammer down or get out of the saddle going up hill.

I would be looking at the Fulcrum 1's if I was buying now -awesome bit of kit!


----------



## iLB (18 Mar 2012)




----------



## lozcs (18 Mar 2012)

Linford said:


> The vienetta shape on the RHS is when they squeeze the first billet through the tool for the first time and these tools sit in a massive 2500 tonne press, and the design isn't quite right (some bits flow faster than others, and they employ full time tool corrector to fettle the tools to run properly). The 3 profiles lined up in front are sections of the profiles sawn mid length. Most ally bits on bikes start life in this way (I think these are some sort of structural profiles though) It is like a giant playdough machine
> 
> Well you said show us your ally


 
Thread hijack.... but quick question..... How do you extrude the hollow bits?


----------



## Linford (19 Mar 2012)

lozcs said:


> Thread hijack.... but quick question..... How do you extrude the hollow bits?


 
The Dies which produce the hollow profiles have 2 functional pieces called the Mandrel and Die plate.






They are designed to fit together to fill the hole in the press which the ally log (billet) is pushed against. The mandrel has a bit called the 'core' which dangles down into aperture in the die plate. part of the design between these 2 pieced is called a welding chamber where the ally after being split into the various different shaped 'ports' gets squeezed back together under enormous pressure (the extrusion presses can exert (up to) roughly 25 tonnes per square inch). The ally then flows through the gap shape between the core and die plate called 'bearings' of friction bearing surfaces (where you can see daylight in the pic above) and what comes out the back is the extruded profile. This is why when you look closely at ally tubing, you can normally see very slight marking equally spaced around the diameter. these are called the weld marks and come from the process of splitting and rewelding in the die.






Ally flows at different rates according to the shape and size of the ports, and also according to how thick the profile walls as well as whether the extrusion shape is in direct flow (line of sight) or obscured by the design required to support the core, are so the tools are designed to speed the ally up and slow it down in places so it all comes out ofthe back at the same rate.

We work to a set of rules, but every new die is effectively a prototype, and it is down to the die designer (me) to try and come up with something which extrudes quickly with minimal weld marking, and also is stable and balanced so the cores don't push over and produce uneven wall thicknesses. The tools can flex as well which can speed parts of the profile up, or the bearings can be inadequate to hold the fast bits in check. The extruders themselves who operate the presses can be anywhere in the world and employ people called die correctors who tickle the designs to ensure that they run properly (if they don't first time) The rippling in those particular profiles were caused by the original design being slightly off, and then compounded by the corrector at the press getting his arse around his elbow and compounding the problem instead of correcting it (which is why we have them and they came back along with the die so we could figure out from their shape what went wrong and adjust the tool to get the correct result) 

Tubing for bike frames is only one type of profile shape, but extrusion is by far the cheapest way of getting ally (or brass/copper/magnesium etc) into the right shapes, and that is why the process is used so often to work the metal. 

You did ask


----------



## lozcs (20 Mar 2012)

Very interesting - hadn't thought of the cross section being in three dimensions.... Sounds like quite a black art!


----------



## Linford (20 Mar 2012)

You can learn the basic rules of engineering, but this sort of stuff isn't taught in any Uni, and we are constantly tweaking the design rules to give what the customers want. I came from an engineering co as a machinist producing stuff for the military and aerospace, did 7 years on the shop floor in this business before retraining in the design, and have been doing so now for 18 years (and am the least experienced in the design side in the office) and whilst some of the manufacturing part is a bit hammer and chisel, other parts where it counts is ultra precision using spark erosion machines which they prototype F1 car components with (bloody handy from time to time for our own 'projects'  ) 
When a product manufacturer (like a cycle maker) goes to an extruder with anything tricky, they will only agree to become contractually bound to supply after speaking to us and either asking we guarantee or not. In terms of end use, most is architectural like windows, doors, inner profile stiffeners for UPVC systems, security screens in banks, but have done tooling to produce heat sinks for CPU's, water to oil heat exchangers for the Saab Gruppen, profiles for airframes, lightweight armaco for the new severn crossing as steel was too heavy, Thule roofrack profiles, car bumpers, Lotus Elise chassis profiles etc etc. This list is endless and only bound by the manufacturers imagination (and of course whether we choose to guarantee the tool  )


----------



## lozcs (20 Mar 2012)

Linford said:


> Lotus Elise chassis profiles)


 
So you may have made the chasis for my old VX220!

;-)


----------



## Linford (20 Mar 2012)

These chassis profiles were extruded in Hydro Bedwas Nr Caerphilly (sp) IIRC. Not sure about the VX though. That was a good few thousand designs ago though (back in the late 90's)


----------



## dandare (20 Mar 2012)

My aluminium fixed TT bike.


----------



## Psyclist (21 Mar 2012)

My new Defy 4 2011


----------



## Muddyfox (21 Mar 2012)

More of an update on mine .. its on road duties now


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 Apr 2012)

old and tired Ridgeback 604LT but still a great bike to ride. original parts except the bottom bracket, saddle and rear wheel (a car reversed out of a drive and managed to ruin the rear wheel)

took it out last night as its the only bike i have with mud guards still fitted and i didnt have time to put the cruds back on the Giant.

I dont think i have even changed the cables and it still all works.

note to self - strip down and service.


----------



## bobones (24 Apr 2012)

2011 Felt F85


----------



## Psycolist (25 Apr 2012)

With the awful weather we had today I had nowt better to do so thought I would stick a pic up


----------



## Psycolist (28 Apr 2012)

lb81 said:


> Here's mine, but soon to be replaced by a Steel Frame I think...


Ahhhhh The human condition......... I would commit all sorts of nasties for a clean ally frame like this, but you wanna swap to STEEL. Why is that a greener field than this beauty.


----------



## Ian H (29 Apr 2012)

Two of mine are aluminium. The mtb frame is new, though the bike is old (if that makes sense - I just replaced the frame). The TT machine is 2nd-hand from my club coach.


----------



## lb81 (30 Apr 2012)

Psycolist said:


> Ahhhhh The human condition......... I would commit all sorts of nasties for a clean ally frame like this, but you wanna swap to STEEL. Why is that a greener field than this beauty.


 
Cut my teeth on steel frames in the 80's, as I have been riding my ally road bike pretty much exclusively had a hankering for something a bit more 'old school'! This frame is currently hanging on my garage wall alongside a larger sized Kenesis frame and a late 80's Marin steel frame, be damned if I can decide what to build. No need to commit any nasties for a frame like this, it cost me about £40 5 years ago, the Kenesis frame 99p and the Marin cost nothing...


----------



## Psycolist (30 Apr 2012)

lb81 said:


> Cut my teeth on steel frames in the 80's, as I have been riding my ally road bike pretty much exclusively had a hankering for something a bit more 'old school'! This frame is currently hanging on my garage wall alongside a larger sized Kenesis frame and a late 80's Marin steel frame, be damned if I can decide what to build. No need to commit any nasties for a frame like this, it cost me about £40 5 years ago, the Kenesis frame 99p and the Marin cost nothing...


 Its not so much a money thing, I just love the look of bare ally, unpainted, but I have not come across a step through loop frame, made of alluminium. I have to use this type due to a hip problem. I've always assumed that it didnt have the strength to withstand the exta pressures of not having a crossbar. The closest i've come across is the "airlite" material that Raleigh use . If you know otherwise I would love to hear more,


----------



## Ian H (30 Apr 2012)

The fatigue resistance* of aluminium is much less than for steel, so a frame has to be made more rigid to have an acceptable lifespan. I would imagine this is more difficult to achieve with an open frame.

*roughly, the amount/amount of times you can bend it before it breaks.


----------



## Alembicbassman (30 Apr 2012)

Alu does last a surpsingly long time in harsh environments - Checkout the number of Alu C46 C-47 DC-3 DC-4 and Electras in service after 60 years or more. Some of these aircraft serving in some of the coldest harshest places on Earth (inc. Africa and the Canadian NWT)- just watch Ice Pilots on TV.

This alu is 11 years old and functioning fine.







I'll amend the above, I discovered some stress fractures in the head tube after noticing cracked paint at the weld, frame now scrapped  All bits salvaged, now looking for a nice steel frame to put them on.


----------



## Muddyfox (6 May 2012)

The new (secondhand) touring bike .. Dawes KaraKum


----------



## RoadieT (11 May 2012)

My new bike, major upgrade from my previous own built aluminium. Very light bike (for an aluminium) and best spec in the price range, VERY happy.

The seat was not properly adjusted by the way


----------



## cyberknight (11 May 2012)

RoadieT said:


> My new bike, major upgrade from my previous own built aluminium. Very light bike (for an aluminium) and best spec in the price range, VERY happy.
> 
> The seat was not properly adjusted by the way


 
I have the same model, love mine !!!use it for weekend rides and club runs and have a virtuoso for commuting on.
changed the cassette to a closer range ratio and stuck a 10 mm longer stem on it and dropped it 1 large spacer.Wow big drop from saddle to bars ! I had to get the samll as i am only 5 foot 7 " and i read that us "compact " riders need less drop to give the same torso angle ... well thats my excuse 
have a pair of ultremo R1 tyres sitting in the garage waiting to go on when i get the nerve to try them as they look damn thin .


----------



## Pedal pusher (30 May 2012)

DTD said:


> My weekend/day off bike (Cannondale CAADX 105) I haven't got religion – but it is a CROSS bike (groan)


Great picture


----------



## Andrew Br (30 May 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> More of an update on mine .. its on road duties now


 
The shorts that you're wearing in your avatar match this bike nicely 

.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (3 Jun 2012)

My beloved 2012 Caadx 105. Fantastic bike for many purposes. In winter the stock wheels and 35's go back on but for the good weather i have fitted Shimano rs30's with Passella tourguards, dropped the bars and changed out the rear cassette for ultegra 11-28. Back from a 65 miler on her today and averaged 18.5mph. The way out was averaging 20+ but, as is the way, the return leg was a full on headwind. 30 miles + of it. Ouch.


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Jun 2012)

Been getting creative. This was at Shakerley Mere...


----------



## plantfit (9 Jun 2012)

Old,but so am I





Roger


----------



## Sir Lurkalot (9 Jun 2012)

'ere's me boike, taken the bar extensions off and fitted a shorter handlebar stem since this was taken.


----------



## Peteaud (9 Jun 2012)

My 2010 Giant Defy 2


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jun 2012)




----------



## amasidlover (9 Jun 2012)

Triathlon bike built from spares bin, ebay and a little bit of Ribble...

Red bar tape has just arrived


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (9 Jun 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 10004


You might need to look into getting those wheels trued.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jun 2012)

2004 TCR1


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Jun 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> You might need to look into getting those wheels trued.


 
lol. funky frame shape though innit.

stu


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Jun 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 10012
> 
> 2004 TCR1


 
Oooh, I always wanted one of those!


----------



## potsy (10 Jun 2012)

Tricross commuter with slimmer tyres and guards on.


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Jun 2012)

Ok, so maybe only the cheaper end of tandemming, but it's fun, and confortable, and we're raring to tour on this!


----------



## Darcy (10 Jun 2012)

This is going to be my rainy day bike


----------



## Darcy (10 Jun 2012)

And this will be my sunny day bike. Before people get a bit picky I haven't set them up yet and still need to add some extras.


----------



## Dan151 (11 Jun 2012)

My toy


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Jun 2012)

My main bike. Used for commuting, touring and family trips pulling the tagalong. A Santos 2.6 Alu with Rohloff hub and, since the picture was taken, a SON dynamo as well. Great machine.


----------



## deanbmx (24 Jun 2012)

My new cube peloton pro


----------



## defy-one (24 Jun 2012)

My new Defy


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Jul 2012)

Update of my baby. I haven't posted a pic since I fitted the DA pedals, fitted the Mavic OP/Hope Pro3 wheelset, swopped the BB from BB30  to Hollowtech II  and fitted an Ultegra Grey 39:53 chainset.

I've also swapped the saddle and just fitted some Gatorskin Hardshell's 






Note; with the exception of the valves the photo adheres to RULE 26


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Jul 2012)

Why did you change away from a BB30 chainset?


----------



## davester65 (28 Jul 2012)

My Kinesis Decade Convert2


----------



## Peteaud (28 Jul 2012)

davester65 said:


> My Kinesis Decade Convert2
> View attachment 11252


 
Thats pure porn imho, very nice


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Jul 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> Why did you change away from a BB30 chainset?


Too many creaking issues and got sick of stripping and cleaning it.

Fitted HTII and bike is now perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheshire Celt (31 Jul 2012)

My new bike


----------



## Keith Oates (31 Jul 2012)

You should have many happy miles on that one and quite a few jealous looks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MattHB (31 Jul 2012)

New CX commuter





Will have some SKS chromo mudguards and I'm putting lizard skin tape on..


----------



## Cheshire Celt (31 Jul 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (31 Jul 2012)

MattHB said:


> New CX commuter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have the very same bike (model and year). It's a great all rounder and can be adjusted to suit the season or the style. I have mine as a roadie just now. Done around 1000 miles this summer in it.
Dropped bars, Shimano RS30 rims running 28 slicks, Ultegra 11-28 cassette (comes with 12-28 tiagra standard) and a Charge spoon saddle as i couldn't get on with the stock saddle. 
For the £££'s it is an amazing bike. Stiff, comfortable,fast and well made. You can also do a good amount of off road should you wish too. Happy cycling! 
Ps, be a shame to waste it on just commuting.


----------



## lb81 (31 Jul 2012)

davester65 said:


> My Kinesis Decade Convert2
> View attachment 11252



This i like very much indeed!!


----------



## MattHB (1 Aug 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Have the very same bike (model and year). It's a great all rounder and can be adjusted to suit the season or the style. I have mine as a roadie just now. Done around 1000 miles this summer in it.
> Dropped bars, Shimano RS30 rims running 28 slicks, Ultegra 11-28 cassette (comes with 12-28 tiagra standard) and a Charge spoon saddle as i couldn't get on with the stock saddle.
> For the £££'s it is an amazing bike. Stiff, comfortable,fast and well made. You can also do a good amount of off road should you wish too. Happy cycling!
> Ps, be a shame to waste it on just commuting.



I have some cheap road wheels for it as well  I'm gong to do loads of trails and woods.

I'm putting a 30-12 on it tho, and I might change the small chainring to a 34. We have some very lumpy heathland which would be damn good fun.


----------



## Scuddy (1 Aug 2012)

Mine :- (Right, riding mate's is the GT - Left)


----------



## antnee (2 Sep 2012)

My ali Trek Well Lets se if Ive read the instructions on uploads right! and it appears It hasn't so Back to the instructions and try again! It Seems now its done Only had it a month and people are still tearing past me. Still the Hare and the Tortise know what I mean. You see not got the clipless on yet.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (11 Sep 2012)

There's bit of a 'Cubist' theme to my ali 

2011 Peloton






2008 LTD


----------



## Nearly there (11 Sep 2012)

Ffoeg said:


> There's bit of a 'Cubist' theme to my ali
> 
> 2011 Peloton
> 
> ...


nice rides but whites a bugger to keep clean


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (11 Sep 2012)

Not half!! Crap seems to set like concrete on the so-called 'wet look' paint.

The black anodised on the otherhand is lovely - 2 mins wiping with GT85 and all the crud just falls off


----------



## Cress1968 (12 Sep 2012)

My cube ltd 2010.. I simply love it


----------



## Neilwoo123 (13 Sep 2012)

My Bianchi 2008 model and I still love it!


----------



## Nearly there (14 Sep 2012)

Ffoeg said:


> 2 mins wiping with GT85 and all the crud just falls off


Baby wipes work too


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Sep 2012)

What did you do with the old saddle?



smokeysmoo said:


> Update of my baby. I haven't posted a pic since I fitted the DA pedals, fitted the Mavic OP/Hope Pro3 wheelset, swopped the BB from BB30  to Hollowtech II  and fitted an Ultegra Grey 39:53 chainset.
> 
> I've also swapped the saddle and just fitted some Gatorskin Hardshell's
> 
> ...


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Sep 2012)

Cyclist33 said:


> What did you do with the old saddle?


Long gone I'm afraid. 

Sold on fleabay IIRC.


----------



## Psycolist (19 Sep 2012)

Spork said:


> Newbie posting up. Only had this a month and done about 15 miles. Still awaiting my lights to arrive and get my panniers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats either a very big cat or a very small bike


----------



## The Brewer (19 Sep 2012)

I've avoided this thread, but no in moment of weakness I looked

So now planning a new C2W in February......its going to be a long winter.....and she's going to kill me


----------



## RoadieT (22 Sep 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Update of my baby. I haven't posted a pic since I fitted the DA pedals, fitted the Mavic OP/Hope Pro3 wheelset, swopped the BB from BB30  to Hollowtech II  and fitted an Ultegra Grey 39:53 chainset.
> 
> I've also swapped the saddle and just fitted some Gatorskin Hardshell's
> 
> ...


 
Hmmmm, the cranks look awfully close to 90 degrees


----------



## Eribiste (28 Nov 2012)

Here's a bit of finely crafted, well finished aluminium alloy, now fitted with half and half pedals and something to inflate the tyres with.


----------



## RWright (29 Nov 2012)

Nice looking Boardman. I am going to try and get some pictures of my Trek 2.3 soon. It is dirty now, I rode in the rain yesterday. I hope I can get it cleaned up this weekend. I ordered some reflective tape and may do some before and after pictures.


----------



## rockyraccoon (12 Jan 2013)

My Allez...


----------



## Psycolist (14 Jan 2013)

User14044raccoon said:


> My Allez...


 Thats very nice, are you planning any changes or are you happy with it as it is ?


----------



## rockyraccoon (15 Jan 2013)

Psycolist said:


> Thats very nice, are you planning any changes or are you happy with it as it is ?


 
Nothing planned. I've had it for over 2 years now and most components have been replaced due to wear. I'm very happy with it as it is


----------



## RWright (23 Jan 2013)

This is my Electra Townie Original 21D. I got it used with maybe 10 miles on it. The lady said something about her back or something and decided to sell it. It just so happened that I was looking for one at the time. It saved me a few hundred dollars, so I bought it.

It is fun to ride but sort of heavy. It did get me into riding enough to build my endurance up some and get me into the hobby. I still ride it regularly. The frame is 6061-T6 aluminum, the same alloy the pioneer plaque is made out of. It makes me feel like a part of history every time I ride it.  I have put about 1000 miles on this particular bike.

I managed to clean up my yard yesterday and have been cleaning, adjusting, lubing and adding reflective tape the Townie the past week or so and I figured with the yard and the bike clean that is might be a good time for a few pictures.....yes I do carry pepper spray, that is what that thing on the seat post is. There are some big (and sometimes mean) dogs out in the country on the farms, and sometimes their owners might need a little help training them. I actually haven't had to use it yet, hopefully I never will.


----------



## Peteaud (23 Jan 2013)

That is cool, i like it.


----------



## Psyclist (27 Jan 2013)

Might as well add this to the thread  Longcliffe 3.0 2012 with Sora.


----------



## davester65 (27 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> This is my Electra Townie Original 21D. I got it used with maybe 10 miles on it. The lady said something about her back or something and decided to sell it. It just so happened that I was looking for one at the time. It saved me a few hundred dollars, so I bought it.
> 
> It is fun to ride but sort of heavy. It did get me into riding enough to build my endurance up some and get me into the hobby. I still ride it regularly. The frame is 6061-T6 aluminum, the same alloy the pioneer plaque is made out of. It makes me feel like a part of history every time I ride it.  I have put about 1000 miles on this particular bike.
> 
> I managed to clean up my yard yesterday and have been cleaning, adjusting, lubing and adding reflective tape the Townie the past week or so and I figured with the yard and the bike clean that is might be a good time for a few pictures.....yes I do carry pepper spray, that is what that thing on the seat post is. There are some big (and sometimes mean) dogs out in the country on the farms, and sometimes their owners might need a little help training them. I actually haven't had to use it yet, hopefully I never will.


Lovin the bike....is it me or does that look like a Raleigh Bomber from the 70's/80's


----------



## davester65 (27 Jan 2013)

The latest addition to my stable is Riff Raff, bit of a frankenbike, but very loveable 






already posted in another thread but thought i'd stick her in here too.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Jan 2013)

User14044raccoon said:


> My Allez...



Matching water bottles....... bliss.


----------



## davester65 (27 Jan 2013)

davester65 said:


> Lovin the bike....is it me or does that look like a Raleigh Bomber from the 70's/80's


 
sort of...but maybe not


----------



## RWright (28 Jan 2013)

davester65 said:


> Lovin the bike....is it me or does that look like a Raleigh Bomber from the 70's/80's


Very similar looking to me!  I don't recall ever having seen the Raleigh. I like it.


----------



## David Haworth (31 Jan 2013)

I thought I'd drop a pic of my bike in here.


----------



## oldfatfool (31 Jan 2013)




----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2013)

Damn, that ^^^ is saucy...


----------



## Rob3rt (31 Jan 2013)

Could do without that bar tape, yellow tyres and yellow saddle IMO, too many accents, a bit overwhelming for my tastes, but looks like a very nice frame.


----------



## montage (1 Feb 2013)

oldfatfool said:


>


 
I'm waiting delivery on the same bike, just stealth black. How does she ride? Rose and Canyon bikes absolutely blow the competition out of the market regarding value for money, potentially the best aluminium frames out there and super cheap! I can't understand why everyone isn't on one! Black bar tape and that beauty will be lush.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (1 Feb 2013)

New Fulcrum 7 wheels have been ordered so I will need to update in 2 weeks when they're fitted


----------



## oldfatfool (1 Feb 2013)

I LIKE YELLOW 

Rides like a dream, stiff and lively, but not harsh.


----------



## montage (9 Feb 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> I LIKE YELLOW
> 
> Rides like a dream, stiff and lively, but not harsh.


 
Mine has just been dispatched - had time to give yours a good thrashing yet? Can't wait to start racing with this thing, looks so light and stiff! What sized frame is that?


----------



## oldfatfool (9 Feb 2013)

montage said:


> Mine has just been dispatched - had time to give yours a good thrashing yet? Can't wait to start racing with this thing, looks so light and stiff! What sized frame is that?


 
couple of days to go then!.

Only one decent ride of any length, scared of getting it dirty so still on the winter/ tourer. http://www.brytonsport.com/mapTrackView?id=2008947

It's a 59 btw


----------



## 400bhp (9 Feb 2013)

How are the Mavics Oldfatfool?

I've not tried my mavics yet-bought 2 months ago - dying to ride my upgraded machine.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Feb 2013)

User3094 said:


> View attachment 12839


 
Gun Hill?


----------



## montage (10 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> How are the Mavics Oldfatfool?
> 
> I've not tried my mavics yet-bought 2 months ago - dying to ride my upgraded machine.


 
I've tried out Mavic elites before - they fly!


----------



## montage (10 Feb 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> couple of days to go then!.
> 
> Only one decent ride of any length, scared of getting it dirty so still on the winter/ tourer. http://www.brytonsport.com/mapTrackView?id=2008947
> 
> It's a 59 btw


 
Delivery was pretty quick then? We need some good weather soon - looking forward to it too much!


----------



## oldfatfool (10 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> How are the Mavics Oldfatfool?


Great, running true despite the crappy roads, light and stiff. Might get some 36 spokes built up on op and Ultegra hubs and keep the Elites for the continent.


montage said:


> Delivery was pretty quick then? We need some good weather soon - looking forward to it too much!


Once the bike was built up and dispatched from Germany it arrived in 4 days.


----------



## Stu Smith (13 Feb 2013)

2 for 1


----------



## Alembicbassman (14 Feb 2013)

From the Far East via San Marino and Rotherham comes this home creation. 11.6 Kg with lights, bottle cage, wedge pack (innertubes levers etc...) pump, pedals and computer. Built as pictured for £450


----------



## Foghat (15 Feb 2013)

This was my Number One from 1999 to around 2010. It's been 9sp Dura Ace 7700 since the start, but recent builds and changes in bike fleet hierarchy/status mean the rear derailleur, cassette, chain and levers have just been upgraded to 10sp 7800. Front derailleur remains 7700 as the 7800's original frame is band-on rather than braze-on.

Its maiden trip back in March '99 was a week of big-climb-storming in the Yorkshire Dales - Buttertubs, Stang, Malham etc, including a visit to the frame's place of birth in Richmond. Descending The Stang in snow was fun.....

The frame was custom-built to my design and peculiar dimensional needs, with a Colnago-inspired colour-scheme. The bike was fun to build, although back then I didn't do my own wheelbuilding. The ride is good - it handles very well but it is quite harsh, and owing to the severely deteriorating road surfaces in England I shall imminently be putting some 28mm tyres on for a more comfortable ride.

I've also done a fleet-wide change from Time pedals to Shimano SPD-SL and SPD, as Time quality/function has gone downhill badly since the days of Equipe/TBT pedals and soles (and my feet are now too long for my TBT-soled shoes) - so some new Ultegra pedals added too.


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Feb 2013)

Foghat said:


> This was my Number One from 1999 to around 2010. It's been 9sp Dura Ace 7700 since the start, but recent builds and changes in bike fleet hierarchy/status mean the rear derailleur and levers have just been upgraded to 10sp 7800. Front derailleur remains 7700 as the 7800's original frame is band-on rather than braze-on.
> 
> Its maiden trip back in March '99 was a week of big-climb-storming in the Yorkshire Dales - Buttertubs, Stang, Malham etc, including a visit to the frame's place of birth in Richmond. Descending The Stang in snow was fun.....
> 
> ...


 very very nice


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Feb 2013)

Alembicbassman said:


> From the Far East via San Marino and Rotherham comes this home creation. 11.6 Kg with lights, bottle cage, wedge pack (innertubes levers etc...) pump, pedals and computer. Built as pictured for £450


 
thats a whole load of bike for not a lot of mulah, nice


----------



## Foghat (16 Feb 2013)

Here's the Caygill again, with some more appropriate tyres ('28mm' Gatorskins, which actually measure 26mm on these 19mm wide Ambrosio Excellence rims). At least they will be a fair bit more comfortable on this vertically stiff frame.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Feb 2013)

Foghat said:


>



We have the same durrreeeeeeeeeeeeliaaarrr and front crank, I've been trying to date mine for a while.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Feb 2013)

Foghat said:


> This was my Number One from 1999 to around 2010.


Very nice !


----------



## Thegiantpeanut (21 Feb 2013)

montage said:


> I've tried out Mavic elites before - they fly!


 
And whose mavics where those eh? 

The rose xeon is a lurvley bike, it was pretty much a neck and neck between that and the Canyon Ultimate AL, I ended up going for this bad boy. It sure does fly, not too harsh on the roads and super stiff, raced it in a 3rd cat circuit race and I couldn't have wanted more!* (not my own picture I know!)





*some nice deep aero wheels would have been nice...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Feb 2013)

Thegiantpeanut said:


> And whose mavics where those eh?
> 
> The rose xeon is a lurvley bike, it was pretty much a neck and neck between that and the Canyon Ultimate AL, I ended up going for this bad boy. It sure does fly, not too harsh on the roads and super stiff, raced it in a 3rd cat circuit race and I couldn't have wanted more!* (not my own picture I know!)
> 
> ...



Incredibly sexy.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Feb 2013)

This thread has really opened the floodgates. I can see the worlds' bauxite reserves going down fast. I only have one ali framed bike, but it's so boring I'd be ashamed to post it.


----------



## ror3h (21 Feb 2013)

Here's a crappy phone pic of my Cannondale Synapse 105 out on a cold ride last week.


----------



## monkeylc (24 Feb 2013)




----------



## Rob3rt (25 Feb 2013)

Saddle angle needs sorting, I can not imagine that is optimal for anyone!


----------



## monkeylc (25 Feb 2013)

been like that for about a year mate,what you mean?


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> been like that for about a year mate,what you mean?


Rob means you need one of these


----------



## monkeylc (25 Feb 2013)

I know  

But why does a saddle have to be level?


----------



## monkeylc (25 Feb 2013)

optimal?


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Feb 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Why does a saddle have to be level?


Basic comfort I suppose. You might well feel comfortable as it is as you've not had it any other way, but simply straightening it might make you go WOW, so this is how it should feel.

Have a look at THIS site about bike fit, it might be useful, it might not, but it certainly won't do any harm.

IMO the general rule is most folk are fine with a dead straight saddle, and in any case it's the best recommended place to start with fitting.

You might need some slight adjustment tweaks from straight, but chances are straight will be right.

FWIW I used to have my saddles like these two pics, and yes they were both my actual bikes and my actual saddle angles. The Trek in particular makes me feel  now whenever I see this pic 











and these are my current bikes, note the difference a few years and a little knowledge makes


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Feb 2013)

A saddle doesn't have to be level, but the angle of your saddle is extreme.


----------



## monkeylc (25 Feb 2013)

very good point mate! just took a look at that website.
I'll have a re-adjust tomorrow and let you know.
(did 51 mile last summer with it like that) 

No,not over the whole of summer,in one ride!


----------



## monkeylc (25 Feb 2013)

The underside looks level on the first pic


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Mar 2013)

Maggie, just had a deep clean in prep for the Spring


----------



## Jason_flynn (2 Mar 2013)

Hi guys,
My first post here, showing my ye old faithful Cinelli, the saddle has been adjusted since, its now a little lower and straighter!
The original bike was given to me by my grandfather, I've upgraded most bits, but the frame and forks are original, no idea what the model is etc... she's heavy but sturdy!


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Mar 2013)

Very nice, don't see many Cinelli bikes around.


----------



## derrick (2 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Very nice, don't see many Cinelli bikes around.


I have got got one.


----------



## monkeylc (2 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Saddle angle needs sorting, I can not imagine that is optimal for anyone!


 
Adjusted the saddle this afternoon and went for a ten mile ride but when I got back I had pins and needles in my feet?
this coincidence or me leveling the saddle out?


----------



## rockyraccoon (2 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> Adjusted the saddle this afternoon and went for a ten mile ride but when I got back I had pins and needles in my feet?
> this coincidence or me leveling the saddle out?


 
Very interesting! I also started to get pins and needles in my feet and for weeks I've been trying to solve it following all the recommendations I've read online (I've read a lot about it).. Did you change the seat height? Did you move it back or forward or just levelled it out?


----------



## ceepeebee (2 Mar 2013)

Are you using clipless or flats? A big cause of p&n or numbness is having your cleats in the wrong place and putting pressure on the nerves in yr feet, causing these problems. Could be the case with flats too I suppose if yr pedalling with the ring bit of yr foot...


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Mar 2013)

derrick said:


> I have got got one.


 
So have I, but it doesn't change anything, there is not many on the road.


----------



## Friz (3 Mar 2013)

Just picked up my new ride yesterday. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## just jim (3 Mar 2013)

I love those Canyon bikes. I wish they wouldn't plaster the name over every spare space though!


----------



## monkeylc (3 Mar 2013)

User14044raccoon said:


> Very interesting! I also started to get pins and needles in my feet and for weeks I've been trying to solve it following all the recommendations I've read online (I've read a lot about it).. Did you change the seat height? Did you move it back or forward or just levelled it out?


 
Didn't change height or anything else just made the saddle level?
suppose it could be to high now?


----------



## monkeylc (3 Mar 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Are you using clipless or flats? A big cause of p&n or numbness is having your cleats in the wrong place and putting pressure on the nerves in yr feet, causing these problems. Could be the case with flats too I suppose if yr pedalling with the ring bit of yr foot...


 
using clipless but has been ok for months? only after leveling seat has the pins and needles started....


----------



## Jason_flynn (3 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> using clipless but has been ok for months? only after leveling seat has the pins and needles started....


I get pins & needles from time to time on longer rides, only because my saddle isn't the best, Selle Italia XC Flow.


----------



## RWright (5 Mar 2013)

I just did my spring tune up on my Trek 2.3. I put on new tires, cassette, chain, bar tape, saddle and computer mount. I have never done any of these task except for changing a saddle and a tire. I am pretty good at tires now btw.  I also cleaned and lubed everything I could think of except the bb, I need to do some more reading on that. I think I may need a special tool for it too.

I kept the bike on the shop stand for about 3 weeks fettling but it was fun and a learning experience that will come in handy I am sure. I did learn that even going slowly and deliberately that I can still do some very stupid things, like learning how to fit a new chain for the first time and not choosing your Youtube tutorials wisely and seeking a second opinion video. 

Since it was so nice and shinny and probably won't be again for quite some time I took some pictures. I normally have my seat an inch or so higher but I haven't been on a drop bar bike in about a month and I still have to dial the height in on this seat anyway.Yes I know the bike would look so much better with a black seat but I wanted to try this particular seat and Chain Reaction had it for about 40 percent less than I could find a black one anywhere. On the bright side (no pun intended) I should be able to pick out my bike in a crowd rather easily and I think my ass is color blind anyway. I doubt it will be this bright for anything beyond the near future but that's how it goes sometimes.

This is it without any accessories except the computer mount. I wish it could be like this all the time. (sorry about the shadows from the tree, I am a very novice photographer )





Ready to ride.





a few more views.




















And lastly, be sure you put on your sun glasses or welding helmet before you view this last one.


----------



## Boyfrom64 (6 Mar 2013)

That's a very different shape seat you have there RWright. I'm still fairly new to cycling and learning all the while, so why specifically did you want this seat?


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Mar 2013)

He has a Cyril Sneer fetish!


----------



## RWright (6 Mar 2013)

Boyfrom64 said:


> That's a very different shape seat you have there RWright. I'm still fairly new to cycling and learning all the while, so why specifically did you want this seat?


 
I got that seat because the one I have been using was just a little too narrow. Steve Hogg is an Australian bike fitter who's site I have been reading while trying to set up my bike. I feel it has helped me with my bike set up thus far. He likes the SMP saddles and from reading on that site, several forums and many reviews, a lot of others seem to like them as well. The jury is still out for me on it as I have only been about 20 miles on it but my initial impression is good. From my understanding getting it set up for each individual can take a little longer but from what I read, once you do it works very nicely. I bought the least expensive one I could find in case it is not for me.


----------



## RWright (6 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> He has a Cyril Sneer fetish!


 
I just googled Cyril Sneer. I think my saddle has a new name now. I have never had a saddle with a name before.


----------



## shaun o'shea (16 Mar 2013)

my trek with the scotts old group set on and some new to me dura ace sti's


----------



## ijm770 (19 Mar 2013)

Hopefully got this posting lark right!

Here is my CAADX ultrgra disc commuter. Had it for a few months, managed to get through some dodgy conditions over the last wee while.


----------



## fungus (20 Mar 2013)

My Giant Defy





& My Giant ATX840 MTB


----------



## Spartak (21 Mar 2013)

My 3 year old Planet X SL, now with a pair of Evo ( Ribble ) wheels, due to finding 2 cracks in my P-X B rear wheel. IMO Looks pretty good


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Mar 2013)

my little Quick 3 with brand new Fulcrum Racing 5 wheels and an Easton carbon seatpost :-]


----------



## matthat (21 Mar 2013)

My new defy 3! 













One happy chappy!!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Mar 2013)

matthat said:


> My new defy 3!
> 
> 
> One happy chappy!!


 
No surprised...


----------



## musa (21 Mar 2013)

matthat said:


> My new defy 3!
> 
> 
> One happy chappy!!


There's something stuck in your spokes ......sweet wrapper?


----------



## matthat (21 Mar 2013)

Ha Ha yeah!! In 2 minds as weather to pop em off or not!!


----------



## neilb1906 (24 Mar 2013)

monkeylc said:


> using clipless but has been ok for months? only after leveling seat has the pins and needles started....


 
Try lowering your saddle a smidge aswell as levelling it. Seems the nose of the saddle is now higher than you are used to and pressing more into your family assets area. This area is flooded with nerves and bloodworks, could be causing your P and Ns.

May be worth sliding it forward a few mm's and sitting further back on the saddle, more on your sit bones rather than the perineum area. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Mikemerc (24 Mar 2013)

Had my new BMC for about two months now, properly loving it!


----------



## monkeylc (24 Mar 2013)

neilb1906 said:


> Try lowering your saddle a smidge aswell as levelling it. Seems the nose of the saddle is now higher than you are used to and pressing more into your family assets area. This area is flooded with nerves and bloodworks, could be causing your P and Ns.
> 
> May be worth sliding it forward a few mm's and sitting further back on the saddle, more on your sit bones rather than the perineum area. Let us know how you get on.


 
been out several times now and it's seemed to have gone?
Prob just a one off.


----------



## Psycolist (29 Mar 2013)

Time to share a few pics of that which has occupied me for the last few months. Alluminium frame, Alex S500 wheels shod with marathons. Selle SMP-TRK saddle with suntour suspension seatpost ,XT mechs Sram chain and cassette, Collnago chainset and forks with TA rings, 34 - 45 - 55, lightweight Welgo cage pedals, townie bars, Art stem and Deore M530 dual levers. It weighs in at spot on 10kg. Handsome !


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Apr 2013)

My Quick on its first ride with the new Fulcrum R5s - well I say first, it's technically the second but the first one was cut short after 2 miles coz of a puncture!


----------



## Dan_h (6 Apr 2013)

Just to add to the thread here are some pics of my recently obtained DBR Sprint. Bought for commuting on, it seems pretty good for a sub £500 aluminium bike. The tyres, bars and saddle all went in the bin to be replaced with a few things I already had. Been riding this the 40 odd mile round trip to work regularly since November.


----------



## Venod (14 Apr 2013)

First ride on new build.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2013)

Afnug said:


> First ride on new build.


 

Now that ^^ I do like... very much.


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2013)

My new bike, 5 minutes old when I took this on the way home from the lbs.





On it's first ride the next day-


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2013)

Awesome Pots.... it's far to good a bike for the likes of you


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Apr 2013)

matthat said:


> Ha Ha yeah!! In 2 minds as weather to pop em off or not!!



what size is that may i ask?

getting a ML this week at some point!


----------



## matthat (14 Apr 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> what size is that may i ask?
> 
> getting a ML this week at some point!


Its a large frame, Not to sure of the numerical size though!! i'm six foot and feels ok to me. I find it a bit of a stretch to the hoods and my knees are still adjusting!! But love riding it which is a bit of a nuisance as i'm doing c2c on mtb in summer so should be on that more than i am.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Apr 2013)

im 5 11 and the ML felt just about right. im gonna try a -10mm stem out before i hand over the green.

it is as good as its reviews suggest??

stu


----------



## Alembicbassman (14 Apr 2013)

El cheapo Sab with fancy 23c tyres (the 25c ones were a bit agricultural)






Giant now has nippier RS10 wheels and Guizzo stem (the angular Giant one was nasty)


----------



## matthat (14 Apr 2013)

I think it is yes!! The only bad review I found was about the brakes not being as effective as maybe they could be!! But so far they've been ok. A review on you tube sold it for me!! My budget really was only for the defy 4 but read some stuff about the better gear set on the 3 and then the shop advised me of the cost of an upgrade in 12/18 months so I thought blow it go one better now its on cyclescheme anyway.


----------



## Alembicbassman (27 Apr 2013)

Sab Domignano Road Bike with more changes  Can't seem to make up my mind with this build.

Changed to a compact double with RS10 wheels, changed saddle for a more comfy one and changed stem and spacers.


----------



## Howard (27 Apr 2013)

My Cannondale CAAD7 Saeco replica sitting astride Ditchling Beacon


----------



## monkeylc (27 Apr 2013)

Alembicbassman said:


> Sab Domignano Road Bike with more changes  Can't seem to make up my mind with this build.
> 
> Changed to a compact double with RS10 wheels, changed saddle for a more comfy one and changed stem and spacers.


gorgeous matey.absolutely


----------



## monkeylc (27 Apr 2013)

I want that bike  

rude question but.......how much set back matey?


----------



## Alembicbassman (28 Apr 2013)

Here's how it stacked up. I bought some used parts and sold off the bits I didn't use (like a 105 cassette with the wheels which cost £70 and the cassette sold for £20, 2300 parts, bought as a groupset and sold off the bits I didn't use), I have accounted for this in the build.


FSA Tempo Chainset £25 (second hand 5 miles use)
2300 Shifters and front mech, KMC chain, Tektro R520 brakes £50 (second hand 50 miles)
SAB Alloy Frame £70 Planet-X
Ness Full Carbon Forks £50 Planet-X
RS10 Wheels, Conti tubes and folding tyres £50 (second hand 100 miles use)
FSA Orbit Headset £20 Planet-X
Stronglight JP400 Bottom Bracket £16
Shimano Cables and Ferrules set £15
Shimano SPD M520 Pedals £15
Deda Seatpost £14.50 Planet-X
Selle Royal Saddle £12.50
Sunrace Cassette £15
Sora Rear Mech £13.50 J E James
FSA Cap & Bung £10 Planet-X
Oval Stem £9 Planet-X
Scor OS Bars £9 Chain Reaction
Cable adjusters £4 Planet-X
On-One Spacers £2 Planet-X
Velo Chainstay guard £4 
Velox Bar Tape £3 Planet-X
Cable rub protectors £3 Decathlon
On One Seatclamp £2 Planet-X
Rim tape £2 J E James
Cable O rings £2
Labour Charges £10 Planet-X
Cateye Computer £10

Total £436.50


----------



## monkeylc (29 Apr 2013)

Stunning Bargain mate


----------



## migrantwing (29 Apr 2013)

Fair play to ya, alembicbassman. Nice basses, too


----------



## sickboyblue (29 Apr 2013)

potsy said:


> My new bike, 5 minutes old when I took this on the way home from the lbs.
> View attachment 21980
> 
> 
> ...


Chorlton water park?


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2013)

sickboyblue said:


> Chorlton water park?


First one was on the river across from Sale water park, 2nd one was Tatton park


----------



## Benny (1 May 2013)

Here is my Alu toy......Had it about 18 months and love it to bits!!!!!


----------



## Peteaud (1 May 2013)

Giant Defy 2 (2010) with the Pro-lites and Vit Pros fitted.


----------



## Boyfrom64 (3 May 2013)

Benny I do like the look of your BMC.


----------



## Gez73 (3 May 2013)

My Kona Dew Drop the day I picked it up from an Ebay seller. Very nice and since kitted out with rack and mudguards. A very nice commuter and a bargain too when bought. Changed the Conti tyres for Marathon Plus Tours too.


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Giant Defy 2 (2010) with the Pro-lites and Vit Pros fitted.



That is a nice looking machine. 

I hate myself for this, but it has to be said: pick a colour for your sadly, tyres and tape! A black saddle would be good.


----------



## cyberknight (3 May 2013)

Benny said:


> Here is my Alu toy......Had it about 18 months and love it to bits!!!!!


Sweet !


----------



## Peteaud (3 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> That is a nice looking machine.
> 
> I hate myself for this, but it has to be said: pick a colour for your sadly, tyres and tape! A black saddle would be good.


 
Might go for black sadle but then again the seatpost may go white.


----------



## AndyRM (4 May 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Might go for black sadle but then again the seatpost may go white.



White seatpost and black saddle would look very smart!


----------



## Alsajosora (4 May 2013)

My daily commuter and training bike....
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55231
Have these coming at the end of the month for it!!!


----------



## Peteaud (5 May 2013)

AndyRM said:


> White seatpost and black saddle would look very smart!


 
1/2 way there


----------



## AndyRM (5 May 2013)

Peteaud said:


> 1/2 way there



Much improved!


----------



## sickboyblue (6 May 2013)

My viking roma.. Including my choice of refreshment.


----------



## Peteaud (6 May 2013)

sickboyblue said:


> My viking roma.. Including my choice of refreshment.


 

Bulmers black cherry?


----------



## sickboyblue (6 May 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Bulmers black cherry?


Yep.


----------



## Peteaud (6 May 2013)

sickboyblue said:


> Yep.


 
Nice bike, nice drop of drink as well.


----------



## sickboyblue (6 May 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Nice bike, nice drop of drink as well.


Cheers! Not sure if there's enough "viking" decals though.. ;-)


----------



## spooks (12 May 2013)

This is my steed, having a quick break before climbing a never ending hill. New wheels wanted but can't afford at the moment, or in the next 6-12 months most likely.


----------



## BaracudaGray (15 May 2013)

My New Viking pursuit 2013 , lovely to ride .........


----------



## mcshroom (22 May 2013)

My new Trek 4th District just after bringing it home from the shop on Monday.






Carbon fork, flip flop hub, movable rear dropouts (so you can have tensioned vertical drop outs) and a plug to allow a belt to be fitted in the future 

Since then I've added SPDs, a rear rack, pump and bottle cage, and flipped the stem.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (22 May 2013)

/\/\ That is one sweet looking bike


----------



## Nearly there (23 May 2013)

That's a bike ill notice if I see it


----------



## VamP (23 May 2013)

mcshroom said:


> My new Trek 4th District just after bringing it home from the shop on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tidy.


----------



## deanbmx (27 May 2013)

Cleaned the cube today and fitted my 155mm wide spesh riva seat.


----------



## BigDane92 (28 May 2013)

nice bike


----------



## deanbmx (28 May 2013)

Thanks.

Im looking to upgrade some bits soon. Mainly frame, gonna go either carbon or titanium depending on funds.


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Jun 2013)

Nicked the hugely suitable wheels off my Giant for my beloved hybrid!


----------



## iainw (1 Jun 2013)

My brand new CAAD8 complete with impressed looking Robin...


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Jun 2013)

My "Other" aluminium bike today... cruel mistress!


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (2 Jun 2013)

My 2010 Specialized Secteur Sport. Has had a few upgrades and also a MTB rear mech for lower gearing for my dodgy knee.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (21 Jun 2013)

A few updates on mine too 

Fulcrum Quattro Wheelset shod with Fortezza Tricomps, an SDG Ti Circuit saddle and (hardly visible) Aztec Road Plus brakes shoe/pads.


----------



## jowwy (27 Jun 2013)

the new beast - jamis dakota d29er comp


----------



## ThinAir (28 Jun 2013)

Have another picture of my Specialized Allez Sport 2013. There ya go.


----------



## Summerking (29 Jun 2013)

My new commuter after wrecking the old. A 24 speed Kona Dew.


----------



## oiljam (29 Jun 2013)

Here's my cannondale caad10 105. Absolutely love it. It's reet quick


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2013)

Summerking said:


> My new commuter after wrecking the old. A 24 speed Kona Dew.
> View attachment 25506


 


Used to have the same bike.. great ride it was.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2013)

iainw said:


> My brand new CAAD8 complete with impressed looking Robin...


If that was a woodpecker you'd get a puncture.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2013)

My new 'work-bike'/'trainer'

I got it on Monday 17th June, via the 'C2W' scheme


----------



## ThinAir (3 Jul 2013)

Just ordered this.... Will post a proper picture when i get it!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (5 Jul 2013)

My Cube @ Hornby/Gressingham today


----------



## Gage (10 Jul 2013)

My baby until I can get the money to build a full carbon. This thing has taken a hell of a beating over the years but I take care of it off the trails.


----------



## shortone (15 Jul 2013)

My Road bike, Merida Ride Lite 93





Andy


----------



## Breedon (15 Jul 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> My new 'work-bike'/'trainer'
> 
> I got it on Monday 17th June, via the 'C2W' scheme
> 
> View attachment 25507


 

You cant beat the Ribble Audax great bike, not sure about that great big thing under the tube though


----------



## Jon89 (27 Jul 2013)

needs a bit of a clean up and servicing but here's a(bad) photo of my current commuter


----------



## shaun o'shea (28 Jul 2013)

my new training/winter bike.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jul 2013)

Breedon said:


> You cant beat the Ribble Audax great bike, not sure about that great big thing under the tube though


Guess I'm just a bit 'old school' & prefer a proper pump?


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Aug 2013)

Jon89 said:


> needs a bit of a clean up and servicing but here's a(bad) photo of my current commuter


 

Awesome!


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Aug 2013)

My trusty Marin workhorse, 3 years old this month, no services, no upgrades (beyond what I had installed before purchase), 1 tyreset replacement, and still running good and true as the day I got him!


----------



## James Towse (5 Aug 2013)

why is my crank/chain ringso big? its nearly touching the floor compared to these ive seen?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Aug 2013)

shortone said:


> My Road bike, Merida Ride Lite 93
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not sure about that Dali saddle??
Is it the Salvador model??


----------



## goody (13 Aug 2013)

mrs. goody's new bike, pedals won't be on it too long going to try shimano click-r's when she's gotten used to the gears and riding position.


----------



## pedelpower (15 Aug 2013)

Before the work began


----------



## pedelpower (15 Aug 2013)

After all finished with new tires and new rear crank for higher and lower gear changes.


----------



## Born2die (18 Aug 2013)

the new Boardman


----------



## Born2die (18 Aug 2013)

The New Boardman Cant wait to get some miles on her.


----------



## Born2die (18 Aug 2013)

and the off roader-follow my little girl at 6mph-commuter. Nearly new ebay find


----------



## toptom (22 Aug 2013)

This was my first road bike


----------



## john-boy (25 Aug 2013)

here is mine. 2012 DBR Sprint. bought it last year as a starter bike as not riden a road bike for over 10 years and i love it, i go everywhere my mate does on his defy 3 and even took a KOM of him last week(since been beaten buy some one in a car  )
I've made a few upgrades such as scott speedster carbon forks, vittoria tyres, spd's, changed saddle and started fitting some 105 stuff. well thats enough jibber jabber here's some pics


----------



## Linford (30 Aug 2013)

Mine 
Have since swapped out the seat and stem, added lights, a bag for a spare tube & a trip counter, Oh, and put the race blades back on


----------



## Bryony (4 Nov 2013)

Here's my baby  Forme Longcliffe 4.0fe


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Nov 2013)

My Electra Townie 21d


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2013)

wow, can you take the above pic again, without the bike and put the pic in the 'Tree Pic' or 'Photo' thread.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Nov 2013)

If I ride past the Baby Fold again this week. Good year for fall color .


----------



## apb (30 Nov 2013)

Picked this bad boy up for the wee man's Xmas present. Off gumtree


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Dec 2013)

My liccle hybrid still boldly going where other road bikes fear to tread!


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Dec 2013)

toptom said:


> This was my first road bike
> View attachment 28190



And what do you have now??

I really liked the look of the Ventura comp I tried, but I hated the feel. Just goes to show you should never judge a book solely by the cover!


----------



## toptom (17 Dec 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> And what do you have now??
> 
> I really liked the look of the Ventura comp I tried, but I hated the feel. Just goes to show you should never judge a book solely by the cover!


I've now got a Scott CR1 and a Cannondale Cadd 10. The Jamis was my first road bike and was good bike to get in to road cycling I done nearly 3000 miles on it


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Dec 2013)

Latest ridiculous incarnation. See how it goes the next week or 2!


----------



## choplee (20 Dec 2013)

My now backup bike or winter/bad weather bike..

She still gets treated to a ride on the back of the camper when needed....


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Dec 2013)

choplee said:


> View attachment 34625
> 
> 
> My now backup bike or winter/bad weather bike..
> ...



Great colour!


----------



## choplee (20 Dec 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Great colour!



Cheers fella ... Its original Klein colour .. She's 16 yrs old now I brought her new from Washington state when I worked in America ..


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Dec 2013)

Goodo - when you decide to give it away, first dibs to me!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Jan 2014)

Well I broke my New Years resolution of no N+1's already - this is my new to me, a 2010 Trek District 1 gates carbon belt drive that's only done 40 miles since new. It's in mint condition and rides amazing, it's so quiet and so so lite.


----------



## choplee (9 Jan 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Goodo - when you decide to give it away, first dibs to me!



I'll deffo keep you in mind for first dib's freebiee


----------



## choplee (9 Jan 2014)

bromptonfb said:


> Well I broke my New Years resolution of no N+1's already - this is my new to me, a 2010 Trek District 1 gates carbon belt drive that's only done 40 miles since new. It's in mint condition and rides amazing, it's so quiet and so so lite.



nice little run about you have there fella and new years resolutions are there to be broken as you've shown ...

me to


----------



## Sillyoldman (9 Jan 2014)

choplee said:


> View attachment 34625
> 
> 
> My now backup bike or winter/bad weather bike..
> ...



Oh my, that beauty has activated my lust sensors.


----------



## choplee (10 Jan 2014)

Sillyoldman said:


> Oh my, that beauty has activated my lust sensors.



don't you'll make me blush .....
i'll try and get a better photo,as the colour does have a purple to it as well....


----------



## Robeh (16 Jan 2014)

winter bike


----------



## SS Retro (9 Feb 2014)

*January Sales Bargain Cinelli:*

Bought this a couple of weeks ago I wasn't after a new bike especially not an aluminium one!
But I have always liked the classic Italian brands and have hankered after a campag equipped machine albeit a steel one (do already have a modern Reynolds Steel road bike).

Anyway as you do was doing a bit of online window shopping when I noticed this 2013 Cinelli down from a grand to £599. I checked the specs, Campagnolo Veloce equipped, Cinelli finishing kit, non to shabby Miche rims with paired and bladed spokes and found you can by it frame only for £500. Added to the basket! (after a quick word with Mrs Retro)  Strange thing was soon as I bought it the price went up? I did check and it was cheapest of anywhere online.






I have made a couple of changes carbon and polycarbonate headset spacers, Selcof carbon cages, Selcof carbon seat post both Italian and in keeping, I already had the XLC brakes block holders so cleaned them up and put some Clarks Elite multi density pads in them, next upgrade will be some tyres but think I will have to look towards Germany for them!


















There's some nice touches to the Colubus Airplane tubed frame and it rides really well I did 51mile on it on Friday and it was fine in fact rather good and I was surprised it was actually comfortable and yet when you jump up on pedals it really puts the power down. In short I love it but it will be kept for dry days.

Brake bridge detail.






I noticed Mrs retro had purchased me some Cinelli Mike Giant velvet art tape for valentines day that should finish it of nicely (she knows I don't like white tape).




Thanks for looking.


----------



## SS Retro (9 Feb 2014)

SS Retro said:


> I have made a couple of changes



Forgot to add I won a new Cateye Micro for £20 on ebay for it, cheaper than a second bike kit.


----------



## Boyfrom64 (10 Feb 2014)

SS Retro you have one very nice bike. I am starting to look for something new myself and would really like to get myself something Italian if possible.


----------



## SS Retro (10 Feb 2014)

Boyfrom64 said:


> SS Retro you have one very nice bike. I am starting to look for something new myself and would really like to get myself something Italian if possible.


Well there's lots of bargains out there at the moment on 'italians' whatever your budget or frame material choice, a cycling buddy of mine just picked up a new full carbon Francesco Moser 105 equipped for under a grand. I think the Italian brands get overlooked a lot of the time in favour of the newer brands like Trek, Specialized, Giant ect.


----------



## lip03 (17 Feb 2014)

my scott sub 30 after some fettling this afternoon, finally got round to changing my breakpads and cutting the bars down, looking forward to the commute home now


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Mar 2014)

Not sure when I last posted one so here she is again 






She's got an new back LIGHT that's nice and discrete, and a new Cannondale SPEEDSTER saddle bag after I wore out my old one. Other than that she's not changed a great deal. I have got new bar tape to go on as this ones knackered on the tops, (it's black again naturally ), but TBH I can't be arsed doing it ATM! 

Right then, I'm off out for a pedal in the


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Mar 2014)

stealthy !


----------



## Stu Smith (11 Mar 2014)

My 10 year old Scott now been relegated to my winter bike...But will never be relegated to the garage...


----------



## Hotchilidamo (16 Mar 2014)

My new commuter hybrid. Very happy with it


----------



## Dangermouse (18 Mar 2014)

Not sure if I have posted here but here's my alloy


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Apr 2014)

My beloved Claud Butler in 2010, shortly before I sold it...


----------



## ianrauk (19 Apr 2014)

Got the brand new commuter in today.
Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014 disc brake road bike.

Blue is the colour of course.

Out of the box, after a fettle and pedal adding.











After a bit of commuter-ing additions. Cycle computer, Bottle cage and my hand built wheels. Mudguards to follow.


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Apr 2014)

That's quite nice Ian


----------



## martint235 (25 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3045970, member: 30090"]My new ride, Metabike Metaphysic. More info and pics over on the recumbent & hpv forum.

View attachment 43354
[/QUOTE]
Ooh I like!!! Probably wouldn't fit me though....


----------



## SS Retro (25 Apr 2014)

That just looks cool standing still.


----------



## sazzaa (26 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Got the brand new commuter in today.
> Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014 disc brake road bike.
> 
> Blue is the colour of course.
> ...


I saw one of these in Evans today and fell in love with it. How you finding it?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2014)

sazzaa said:


> I saw one of these in Evans today and fell in love with it. How you finding it?




Dunno, haven't ridden it in anger yet. That will be monday for the commute.


----------



## sazzaa (26 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Dunno, haven't ridden it in anger yet. That will be monday for the commute.


Let me know how that goes, I'm properly smitten!


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Apr 2014)

Received back from bike shop with a new chain and a tauter feeling!


----------



## Ste pt1 (26 Apr 2014)

My forme peak trail 1 hybrid



And my newly acquired cube peloton race 2014


----------



## Boon 51 (27 Apr 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Received back from bike shop with a new chain and a tauter feeling!
> View attachment 43466
> View attachment 43467
> View attachment 43468


 
Like the B&W photo at the top..
Nice bike..


----------



## Easytigers (27 Apr 2014)

Ste pt1 said:


> My forme peak trail 1 hybrid
> 
> 
> 
> And my newly acquired cube peloton race 2014


I love Cube bikes! Still not sure about the 2 tone bar tape though...


----------



## Ste pt1 (27 Apr 2014)

Easytigers said:


> I love Cube bikes! Still not sure about the 2 tone bar tape though...


I think it's a nice finish to the bike but then again when I need to replace I might go with full red tape


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Apr 2014)




----------



## kloeshuman (28 Apr 2014)

mine


----------



## NormanD (29 Apr 2014)

My Boardman Team CX out in the sun today


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2014)

sazzaa said:


> I saw one of these in Evans today and fell in love with it. How you finding it?




Well after 3 commutes and 100 miles I can tell you this.
It's surprisingly comfy for an Alu bike, especially compared to the Alu Spesh Sectuer I used to have. It's also quite nippy, get's up to speed quickly and is easy to throw about in traffic. The only downside is that I am getting a bit of buzz from the handlebars, strange for carbon forks. But nothing a little thicker bar tape wont solve. All in all, very happy with it, and the matt finish has grown on me.


----------



## sazzaa (29 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Well after 3 commutes and 100 miles I can tell you this.
> It's surprisingly comfy for an Alu bike, especially compared to the Alu Spesh Sectuer I used to have. It's also quite nippy, get's up to speed quickly and is easy to throw about in traffic. The only downside is that I am getting a bit of buzz from the handlebars, strange for carbon forks. But nothing a little thicker bar tape wont solve. All in all, very happy with it, and the matt finish has grown on me.


I've been trying to justify a purchase but I just can't, it's too close in spec to the bike I have. Think I need to go steel or full carbon on my next bike... Or get something daft like a Brompton!


----------



## L14M (29 Apr 2014)

From this evenings ride


----------



## frealsquid5 (7 May 2014)

been my ride now for around 5 years


----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2014)

Ste pt1 said:


> I think it's a nice finish to the bike but then again when I need to replace I might go with full red tape



I like the two tone. White for riding along and red for dishing out pain!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (29 Jun 2014)

Updated shot of my 2011 Peloton, now sporting de-stickered rims


----------



## Gains84 (13 Jul 2014)

Finally got around to cutting the steerer tube on my peloton!

Added bottle cages, spa pedals, new wider bars, longer stem and trying a different saddle...frame and components are standard though!!


----------



## frogeyes (13 Jul 2014)

Got this today


----------



## PLuKE (13 Jul 2014)

Ffoeg said:


> Updated shot of my 2011 Peloton, now sporting de-stickered rims


 
Looks really fresh! 

What seat is that and how does it feel?

Luke


----------



## PaddyMcc (13 Jul 2014)

My new Ridgeback Advance 7.0, aluminium frame. I like it!


----------



## john-boy (15 Jul 2014)

My new toy









And one with old faithful still going strong





anyone would think I like Diamond backs


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (19 Jul 2014)

PLuKE said:


> Looks really fresh!
> 
> What seat is that and how does it feel?
> 
> Luke


Cheers for the comment 

The saddle is an 'SDG Circuit' and I find it very comfy indeed.. so much so I've got the' SDG Circuit Mountain' on my MTB


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (20 Jul 2014)

My MTB was stolen whilst stopping at my folks last weekend... from a concrete garage with a up and over door that has a security lock fitted (according to blurb). The clever pikey managed to open the door without causuing any sign of entry, and even made sure the door was locked afterwards.

So it's out with the old (stolen) 2008 Cube LTD Comp






and in with the new (purchase) 2011 Cube LTD Race






Picked it up today. It's in wonderful nick but needs a good service and a few £££'s spending on saddle, pedals grips etc etc


----------



## cyberknight (20 Jul 2014)

Ffoeg said:


> My MTB was stolen whilst stopping at my folks last weekend... from a concrete garage with a up and over door that has a security lock fitted (according to blurb). The clever pikey managed to open the door without causuing any sign of entry, and even made sure the door was locked afterwards.
> 
> So it's out with the old (stolen) 2008 Cube LTD Comp
> 
> ...


Feck about the garage door but if you know how they are easy to pop, when swmbo reversed the car into ours and bent it so bad i had to get the insurance company to send a locksmith he got it open in about 15 minutes tops ( bearing in mind it was bent and stuck solid) and then just cut the cables to keep it down till they fitted a new one


----------



## Batgirl (28 Aug 2014)

Here's my 'recycled' jalopy bike (sorry but she's not good looking). She's new to me but has been laying in wait for a looong time. 

Not sure of her year (would like to know out of interest if anyone can help establish it). 
She's an Apollo Outback GT 18 gear 

This is her after a clean up (she was very rusty in places (wheels, chain etc). 
She's due to have her gears overhauled, new chain, new tyres and tubes. She'll be used for fitness and commuting to station. I'm thinking about removing her stickers as someone has tried already so one is poking up a bit. 






She's been enjoying the scenery we take in together so no longer living in a garden or garage or wherever she's been hiding till I got her.


----------



## Batgirl (28 Aug 2014)

Ffoeg said:


> My MTB was stolen whilst stopping at my folks last weekend... from a concrete garage with a up and over door that has a security lock fitted (according to blurb). The clever pikey managed to open the door without causuing any sign of entry, and even made sure the door was locked afterwards.
> 
> So it's out with the old (stolen) 2008 Cube LTD Comp
> 
> ...



Ground anchor.. sink the thing into concrete and chain your bike. It's what I had to do with my motoribike in Manchester and it never went missing despite some 'interested people' taking off the bike cover that was on her, they would have had to take half my driveway up to get her.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Aug 2014)

Batgirl said:


> Here's my 'recycled' jalopy bike (sorry but she's not good looking). She's new to me but has been laying in wait for a looong time.
> 
> Not sure of her year (would like to know out of interest if anyone can help establish it).
> She's an Apollo Outback GT 18 gear
> ...




Looks like a steel bike rather then Alu.


----------



## winjim (30 Aug 2014)

Needs a bit of work...


----------



## Batgirl (30 Aug 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Looks like a steel bike rather then Alu.


haha the steelies sent me here! I think it's steel too.


----------



## pclay (30 Aug 2014)

Cannondale synapse tiagra 6 2014 by Paul_Clayton, on Flickr


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (11 Sep 2014)

My newish build. New frame with everything else from my old Dolan. Love it! Commuter/Winter trainer.

Kinesis Racelite T2
Sora 3500 Groupset
Tiagra hubs/Mavic open sport
PDW Full metal fenders (Love these)
Tubus Fly
Exposure Strada, Philips Lumi ring, Cateye Rapid 5
Since switched out to double sided SPD's and fitted super long mud flaps

Sorry for the MASSIVE pics


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2014)

that is very nice ^^^


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2014)

There's a Kinesis Racelight with Sora that often parks up at work. The frame is absolutely identical to my 2011 Pinnacle Dolomite. Forks are different, but the frame itself is an exact replica, down to the tiniest detail.


----------



## Mark999 (27 Sep 2014)




----------



## bloodlett (4 Oct 2014)

2015 trek fx 7.4 disk


----------



## sackville d (26 Oct 2014)

Got the frame from biggs682, a Racelight Gran Fondo scandium,had a root around in the spare part box,bought some new finishing kit and came up with this handsome devil.

Gears are Ultegra 6700 stis
6600 sl rear mech
1055 front mech
Gigantex carbon cranks with compact rings on 105 Octalink BB
6600 front brake
6500 rear brake
Hope Pro3 on Mavic OpenPro
New 105 carbon pedals
Planet x bars stem saddle and bottle cages
Portland Design Works Full Metal Fenders
I dont know if I`m imagining that the scandium is helping ride comfort but it is a very nice ride.It will be used as winter commuter and wet weather ride.


----------



## martinireland (26 Oct 2014)

a very nice winter bike...... full mudguards are the only way to go in my opinion. I wish I had a parts box with stuff as good as yours in it !


----------



## sackville d (26 Oct 2014)

martinireland said:


> a very nice winter bike...... full mudguards are the only way to go in my opinion. I wish I had a parts box with stuff as good as yours in it !


I was out and about at 6 this morning seeing if my dicky shoulder was feeling any better(alas no) and was caught out in heavy rain and strong winds and the PDW mudguards worked a treat.I`ve used Crud Race in the past but these metal mothers are in a different league,light strong and not a hint of rattle.

As for the spare parts box,I know, I was supposed to sell it all in the classified section but I went and built another flaming bike again didn`t I?...Oh well.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Nov 2014)

As the instigator of this thread, I suppose I'd better add to it again...a Specialized Langster, track geometry but with both brakes. I've only taped the bars and added bottle cages and SPD's for my winter boots. I'm currently running 48/17, 48/18 on a double fixed hub. One of the cheapest bikes I've owned but definitely one of the best, go figure.


----------



## Venod (10 Nov 2014)

Latest build, just needs a thrash round the Red Route at Dalby to see how it performs.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Nov 2014)

An updated one of the Peloton, now sporting 11 speed 105


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Nov 2014)

Ffoeg said:


> An updated one of the Peloton, now sporting 11 speed 105


New chain and cassette or just very good at cleaning ?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (11 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> New chain and cassette or just very good at cleaning ?


 Both


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (24 Nov 2014)

Felt F85


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (11 Jan 2015)

Latest bargain purchase - a 'still in the box' never ridden 2013 Cube Hyde Race 






Just added an SGD Circuit Mtn saddle, XT trekking pedals (T780) and Superstar silicone grips and kevlar brake pads


----------



## monkeylc (3 Feb 2015)

Just washed my old Fuji.. 

(no that isn't slang for anything else) :-)



https://www.dropbox.com/s/rxos2i26czidt56/IMG_20150203_130045.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n8i1u9m6aumeylz/IMG_20150203_130208.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Stu Smith (3 Feb 2015)

My winter Aluminium.


----------



## Usehernamegood (13 Mar 2015)

My Specialized Allez.


----------



## al-fresco (16 Mar 2015)

Stonehenge not to scale...


----------



## dan_bo (16 Mar 2015)

Afnug said:


> Latest build, just needs a thrash round the Red Route at Dalby to see how it performs.
> 
> View attachment 61324



Ace frame.


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Mar 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Received back from bike shop with a new chain and a tauter feeling!
> View attachment 43466
> View attachment 43467
> View attachment 43468


Nice B & W photo's.


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Mar 2015)

choplee said:


> View attachment 34625
> 
> 
> My now backup bike or winter/bad weather bike..
> ...


Oooh,... a KLEIN... Love It..


----------



## Kenshinrs (26 Mar 2015)

Here's my 2014 specialized allez sport with fulcrum racing quattro wheels... I am short hence this looks like a kiddo bike


----------



## zach (26 Mar 2015)

Here is my Saracen Hack 2


----------



## Jamieyorky (23 May 2015)

Fully rebuilt saracen tour 1


----------



## cyberknight (4 Jun 2015)

Bit of an update to the boardman
Deda seatpost , shorter stem and carbon spacers to go with the rs11`s


----------



## Alan Frame (4 Jun 2015)

This is my Carrera Subway do-it-all bike, with newly fitted cream Big Apples.

Possibly a fashion faux pas, but the cream tyres were half the price of the black ones because nobody wanted them! 

I actually like the retro look and no, I am no hipster


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Jun 2015)




----------



## edwards88 (11 Jun 2015)

Here's my daily commuter.. A Peugeot.. Not sure if the year (think late 90's early 00's). Love this thing!


----------



## SteCenturion (29 Jun 2015)

Here is my largely changed Cube Peloton Race.









Changes from standard spec.

3T Ergonova Team carbon bars.

3T Arx Team stem.

3T Doric Team carbon seatpost.

Specialized Toupe Team saddle.

American Classic Aero 3 wheel set.

Ultegra 11-28 cassette (from 105 11-32)

Shimano Dura Ace pedals.

Steerer cut down.

Hope anodized stem spacers -
(15mm from approx 40mm)

Hope anodized seat post clamp.

Token Titanium QR's.

Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tyres.

Elite Custom Race Union Jack bottle cages.

Arundel Gecko Grip bar tape.


----------



## steve50 (5 Jul 2015)

My two, the Raleigh I am looking at selling (it is on ebay) the scott is a work in progress and not quite finished Yet.


----------



## steve50 (5 Jul 2015)

gb155 said:


> I have to join in here


I've just been reading your blog, thats one hell of a ride you've been on, stay strong.


----------



## Brava210 (20 Jul 2015)

Picked up a Boardman road LTD
£346 from halfords as a wet weather bike


----------



## Heigue'r (26 Jul 2015)

Recently built hardtail.roadie is gathering dust.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (14 Mar 2016)

My 1x10 MTB in 'road mode', now sporting 2.35" Schwalbe slicks and a 38t oval chainring.






Such fun to bomb about on


----------



## AndyRM (14 Mar 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> My 1x10 MTB in 'road mode', now sporting 2.35" Schwalbe slicks and a 38t oval chainring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool! What's the thinking behind the oval chain ring? I don't think I've seen that on a MTB before.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (14 Mar 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Very cool! What's the thinking behind the oval chain ring? I don't think I've seen that on a MTB before.


 According to the bumpf ....It maximises the part of the stroke where power is produced (wider part of the oval) and minimize resistance where it isn't (narrower part of the oval). It makes the spin cycle a lot smoother and is easier on legs while climbing.

It certainly smooths out the way the powers gets put down especially on loose/steeper ground. For off-road I swap it for a 32t oval


----------



## AndyRM (14 Mar 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> According to the bumpf ....It maximises the part of the stroke where power is produced (wider part of the oval) and minimize resistance where it isn't (narrower part of the oval). It makes the spin cycle a lot smoother and is easier on legs while climbing.
> 
> It certainly smooths out the way the powers gets put down especially on loose/steeper ground. For off-road I swap it for a 32t oval



Ta!

That's similar to the logic for having them on TT isn't it? Only there it's for speed not climbing.


----------



## 3narf (29 Sep 2016)




----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2017)

My Tierney project


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Feb 2017)

SteCenturion said:


> Here is my largely changed Cube Peloton Race.
> 
> View attachment 94139
> View attachment 94140
> ...



I know im very late with this....

I think you put this bike up for sale or have already sold it if i remember correctly. But its a smashing looking bike.I love how you have just colour co-ordinated the sh!t out of the bike from the rims and wheels all the way to the bar-tape.

Spectacular looking bike. I must applaud you for your effort!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> My Tierney project
> 
> View attachment 336306


Wow! Your garden is really coming along. Mr Toad is still frozen in the soil, in mine.(My frost line can extend to 40 inches, btw). Nice looking aluminum bicycle, I admire the adjustable stem .


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wow! Your garden is really coming along. Mr Toad is still frozen in the soil, in mine.(My frost line can extend to 40 inches, btw). Nice looking aluminum bicycle, I admire the adjustable stem .



That was taken before Christmas , i wont be using that stem or bar set up once i get on with it


----------



## SteCenturion (5 Feb 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> I think you put this bike up for sale or have already sold it if i remember correctly.
> 
> Spectacular looking bike. I must applaud you for your effort!


Why thank you very much Monsieur le Roubaix Cube 


Not sold the bike or ever thought of doing so TBH.

It is a bit "in your face" styling wise for most, but I do like to charge things up.a bit.

Just bought a rolling frame from a good fellow of CC Manor which I intend to build up for Our Kid using the groupset from the Cube.

The Cube will go into hibernation until I decide what to do with it next. It will remain in the small fleet & be treated to a new groupset, Ultegra 11 speed maybe, but I am sure the wheels won't take 11 sprockets.


----------



## RoubaixCube (6 Feb 2017)

SteCenturion said:


> Why thank you very much Monsieur le Roubaix Cube
> 
> 
> Not sold the bike or ever thought of doing so TBH.
> ...



Ahh. It might of been a similar looking Cube I might have seen in the FS section a while back. 

Its very loud and proud  Definite eye catcher


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2017)

Dolan


----------



## Jamieyorky (9 Feb 2017)

My new Ridgeback tour.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Feb 2017)

My Specialized Epic.


----------



## Spiderweb (9 Feb 2017)

My Trek 6500 MTB with rigid carbon forks and 700c Ambrosio Excellight wheels.


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Feb 2017)

My 'New Winter Bike' (aka Trigger's Broom Bike) - it's actually my Ribble Winter Bike, but everything's been replaced except the front and rear mechs, shifters and handlebars ......


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Feb 2017)

This bike...
http://[URL="https://www.cyclechat....30#post-3470303"]show us your aluminium[/URL]





...has now become this bike...






Much more fun to ride


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2017)

Ribble Audax


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2017)

My apologies, not a brilliant picture.

My 2010 Pinnacle Dolomite. Was my Winter commuter, hence the guards and reflective additions. Now reassigned to daily general use duties with my retirement.

Not long after I got it I parked it up next to a Kinesis Racelight and was gratified to see the frames were identical, all bar the decals. It's on 28C tyres, with 105 mechs and brakes, but I kept the Sora brifters as they're great for riding in traffic up on the hoods. Therefore, it's still 8 speed but I've never felt the need for finer gaps between the gears on this one.






It's been used hard, but maintained hard too. Photo was taken this morning and shows it's still in close to new condition.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Mar 2017)

New aluminium
Arrived Thursday


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (13 Mar 2017)

Well I have 2 aluminum bikes..

A CX bike, commuter all around bike... I called her the Trekross







And the newest member of the stable... Another Trek... My off road bike, I called her the MtrekB






I am a happy Trek guy as you can see...


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (14 Mar 2017)

Ffoeg said:


> This bike...
> View attachment 337007
> 
> 
> ...



All change again!

It's now become electrified, and what a civilised way to travel around town, and to and from work, it is


----------



## Milzy (16 Mar 2017)

Kinesis is quality at a fraction of the cost


----------



## User32269 (10 Jan 2018)

My first ever aluminium frame bike. Been a bit of a struggle getting out for a ride lately, but just had a nice blast through the woods.


----------



## Maenchi (11 Jan 2018)

First Aluminium bike for me after a few Steel frames then Titanium, love the fat Hydro~form top tube and down tube, picture includes winter hack/bodge mudguard extensions, (when are full guards for these bikes ever going to be made ?) and it has a lot of black ! which I also like...........


----------



## Tal (12 Jan 2018)

My first MTN bike. Aluminium frame with hydroformed tubes (whatever that means! LOL).






My first bike was a hand-me-down from my older brother when I was around 9 years old. It was a Schwinn Stingray, gold, with a banana seat and those big long handle bars. I rode the stink out of that bike for quite a few years. Boy, have they come a long way since then!


----------



## icequake (16 Jan 2018)




----------



## ADarkDraconis (6 Feb 2018)

My Multitrack 7100 and my brother's Crossrip 3, just Trekkin in the woods about a week ago. Yes, fenders/mudguards are on my list, haha! I am thoroughly enjoying this 'new' 12 year old bike, she is a beauty!


----------



## DCBassman (12 Oct 2018)

Modified Scott Expert road bike, 7005 alloy.
Have another 7005 bike, the Norco Indie 3, pics when (eventually) rebuilt.


----------



## antnee (12 Oct 2018)

Hi So what sort of weight all you looking at now? what chainring size and cassette did you use ,i'd be interested to know thanks


----------



## DCBassman (12 Oct 2018)

antnee said:


> Hi So what sort of weight all you looking at now? what chainring size and cassette did you use ,i'd be interested to know thanks


Still around 23/24lb, little change from standard. The chainring is unchanged at 52-42-30 (aiming to get 48-38-28), the cassette is a Shimano HG41 11-34t (original Sora 12-25).


----------



## antnee (12 Oct 2018)

thanks for reply DC The chain rings and cassette are ideal for the terrain down your way! as its quite hilly; It looks just the machine for this.


----------



## DCBassman (12 Oct 2018)

Definitely needs smaller chainrings! I'm too old and weedy for big gears.


----------



## TeeShot (12 Oct 2018)

My CAAD10 bought new in 2011, think the frames the only original part still on the bike!! Brilliant bike, hooligan kit. Every 62 year old should have one.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2018)

My TEC


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Oct 2018)

My VITUS 992 this morning :


----------



## mcshroom (2 Mar 2019)

New one (well second hand, but new to me). My Genesis Vapour CX20


----------



## ren531 (10 Mar 2019)

Here is my Islabike Beinn 29 ,never see another 29 one, its a very versatile bike .


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2019)

My Eastway, my summer bike, in the shed at the moment, will be brought out at the end of the month when my fixed goes away for the summer, currently needs a new chain and a new left side sti lever.


----------

